# Drivelers Bar & Grill  Where eveyne knows ya name...



## Redneck Maguiver (May 8, 2010)

Just in time...   

OPEN


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 8, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Just in time...
> 
> OPEN


 
I'll have a double... Man, I've gotta start bein more specific on my searches. When you announced the new thread was opened I just hit the "new post" tab and the first thing I saw was the "Butt Smokers" thread. Good thing I noticed it was in the "outdoor cookin" forums before I started posting in it....


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll have a double... Man, I've gotta start bein more specific on my searches. When you announced the new thread was opened I just hit the "new post" tab and the first thing I saw was the "Butt Smokers" thread. Good thing I noticed it was in the "outdoor cookin" forums before I started posting in it....



Just something about Smoking Butts that just don't sound right....


----------



## turtlebug (May 8, 2010)

*sniff* 

*sniff*



Whazzat smell?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 8, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> *sniff*
> 
> *sniff*
> 
> ...



Sorry bout that.  The whole cleaning crew go picked up by the INS yesterday....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 8, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Just something about Smoking Butts that just don't sound right....


 
I heard that!!!



turtlebug said:


> *sniff*
> 
> *sniff*
> 
> ...


 
Quack must be lurking..


----------



## SnowHunter (May 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey Snowy, creek wading tonight for you too, huh??
> We rode dirties on the way home yesterday hoping to find some wild flowers to transplant, that used to be "my spring thing" to do years ago, missed doing it so thought I'd do it again, love me some dirt road riding!



Most definetly... then onto Pina Coladas once the mix gets cold 

Ahhh aint nuttin like ridin dirty  Sounds awesome Sista


----------



## turtlebug (May 8, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Sorry bout that.  The whole cleaning crew go picked up by the INS yesterday....




Well why'd you go and hire a bunch of folks from Arizona?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Sorry bout that.  The whole cleaning crew go picked up by the INS yesterday....



DOOOOOOOOOD, is that MY coozie with the Tannerite??


----------



## turtlebug (May 8, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> DOOOOOOOOOD, is that MY coozie with the Tannerite??



OMG! You're just now noticing his avatar?


----------



## slip (May 8, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> OMG! You're just now noticing his avatar?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 8, 2010)

Ahhhh   I know nothing about it...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> OMG! You're just now noticing his avatar?



The only avatar I pay any attention to is yours...


----------



## turtlebug (May 8, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The only avatar I pay any attention to is yours...



Charmer


----------



## SnowHunter (May 8, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The only avatar I pay any attention to is yours...



smoooooooooooozer


----------



## slip (May 8, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The only avatar I pay any attention to is yours...



no wonder you git all da chicks...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Charmer



MMMMWAAAAAAA!!!!




SnowHunter said:


> smoooooooooooozer



And a big ole MMMMWAAAAAA to you too!!!




Anybody else need their fanny kissed, I'm in a hineylicking mood...(WOW's only please)





slip said:


> no wonder you git all da chicks...





Watch, listen, and learn lil brother, and I will take you to a level that FEW men have EVER seen...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 8, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Charmer


 


SnowHunter said:


> smoooooooooooozer


Liar is more like it


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 8, 2010)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Liar is more like it





Jealous...??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 8, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Jealous...??


 
Of you??? 

I'm not the one that lost my coozie from a worm remark...
Now Coozie has taken a liking to playin with explosives....


----------



## Seth carter (May 8, 2010)

thanks for da cookie tbug


----------



## Nautical Son (May 8, 2010)

Now yall see me, now yall don't Cabela's is calling my name....

I'm liking the new thread smell...smells of butt's smokin or something.....


----------



## boneboy96 (May 8, 2010)

well someone's butt's gonna be smokin soon!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2010)

nuttin wrong wit a smokin' butt!!!


----------



## jmfauver (May 8, 2010)

Anyone got a menu for this place...I hungry!!!!!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 8, 2010)




----------



## Jeff Raines (May 8, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> nuttin wrong wit a smokin' butt!!!



butt would be very nice right now


----------



## baldfish (May 8, 2010)

Turkey on the rocks  and smack one of them smoking butts


----------



## slip (May 8, 2010)

ever been around somebody that loves the sound of their own voice so much they just dont shut up?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2010)

Yo.......slip


----------



## slip (May 8, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yo.......slip



Yo!


----------



## dawg2 (May 8, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> DOOOOOOOOOD, is that MY coozie with the Tannerite??



I hope so


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2010)

slip said:


> ever been around somebody that loves the sound of their own voice so much they just dont shut up?



You can't hear yourself if your just listening


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2010)

slip said:


> Yo!



Did you get that Ken-tucky rock????


----------



## slip (May 8, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You can't hear yourself if your just listening



dood today i woulda given just about anything for a pair of ear plugs

or a roll of duck tape, but would of worked just fine.


----------



## slip (May 8, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Did you get that Ken-tucky rock????



nope didnt even go thru kentucky like i thought. and we didnt stop but like twice the whole ride.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2010)

slip said:


> dood today i woulda given just about anything for a pair of ear plugs
> 
> or a roll of duck tape, but would of worked just fine.



what were they talkin' about???


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2010)

Next time I go out of state...I'll try to remember to pick up an extra or two


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2010)

When you goin' huntin'???


----------



## slip (May 8, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> what were they talkin' about???



everything.

hey did you see that bird? thats a pretty blue bird, do you like that color blue? i saw a car that color one time but it was sooo expensive! can you believe how expensive things are these days? not like they were when i was your age.......


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2010)

slip said:


> everything.
> 
> hey did you see that bird? thats a pretty blue bird, do you like that color blue? i saw a car that color one time but it was sooo expensive! can you believe how expensive things are these days? not like they were when i was your age.......




 Sounds like me!


----------



## slip (May 8, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> When you goin' huntin'???



as much as i can from the 10th to the 15th.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2010)

slip said:


> as much as i can from the 10th to the 15th.



Gotcha....well, good luck!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2010)




----------



## SnowHunter (May 8, 2010)

Where is everyone?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2010)

Good ???


----------



## SnowHunter (May 8, 2010)

Hey Jeff


----------



## Otis (May 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Where is everyone?


 

outside yer winder.....smells like the cookies are burning


----------



## SnowHunter (May 8, 2010)

Otis said:


> outside yer winder.....smells like the cookies are burning



Yer stawkin skillz SUCK!   Aint me who's bakin  I'm too busy tryin to keep the screen focused  Snowy is PUI


----------



## pbradley (May 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Where is everyone?



here I is.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 8, 2010)

pbradley said:


> here I is.



Well Hi there Phillip  Hows you tonight?


----------



## pbradley (May 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Well Hi there Phillip  Hows you tonight?



hey Nicole.  I'm doing well, thank ya darlin'.  And how are you?

I just finished watching Sherlock Holmes.  Fun movie.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 8, 2010)

pbradley said:


> hey Nicole.  I'm doing well, thank ya darlin'.  And how are you?
> 
> I just finished watching Sherlock Holmes.  Fun movie.



Good here, thanks  Tryin to get sleepy enough to go to bed...tried once, didn't work... figure mebe drivelin might help


----------



## pbradley (May 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Good here, thanks  Tryin to get sleepy enough to go to bed...tried once, didn't work... figure mebe drivelin might help



Go over to the PF and read some of my posts.  That ought to put you right to sleep.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 8, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Go over to the PF and read some of my posts.  That ought to put you right to sleep.



 My brain couldn't even understand any of that garble at the moment


----------



## pbradley (May 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> My brain couldn't even understand any of that garble at the moment





Say, how's your boy doing?


----------



## SnowHunter (May 8, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Say, how's your boy doing?





He's ornery as ever  Just waitin on test results


----------



## pbradley (May 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> He's ornery as ever  Just waitin on test results





Well, I'm headin to bed, y'all have a good night.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Yer stawkin skillz SUCK!   Aint me who's bakin  I'm too busy tryin to keep the screen focused


 Hey Snowy!!



pbradley said:


> ray:
> 
> Well, I'm headin to bed, y'all have a good night.


Good night Phillip!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 8, 2010)

Knee deep in the creek watching the ufc fight....


----------



## SnowHunter (May 8, 2010)

pbradley said:


> ray:
> 
> Well, I'm headin to bed, y'all have a good night.


Night!!! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Snowy!!
> 
> Good night Phillip!!



Hey Mitch


----------



## SnowHunter (May 8, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Knee deep in the creek watching the ufc fight....



I waded pretty deep earlier.. back on dry land now


----------



## SnowHunter (May 8, 2010)

Ok, bed calls, and the hangover I'll have in the mornin too 

Night Yall!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Ok, bed calls, and the hangover I'll have in the mornin too
> 
> Night Yall!!



I was just gettin ready for those teefs.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 8, 2010)

Ya'll check out the first response to this thread before It's gone!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Ok, bed calls, and the hangover I'll have in the mornin too
> 
> Night Yall!!


Good night!!.....Sleep tight!!



BBQBOSS said:


> I was just gettin ready for those teefs.


----------



## slip (May 8, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Ya'll check out the first response to this thread before It's gone!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 8, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Ya'll check out the first response to this thread before It's gone!!



What thread?


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 8, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> What thread?




Thanks slip


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 8, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> What thread?


 
Nevermind him, he's just being a little bit over sensitive..


----------



## DeltaHalo (May 8, 2010)

Hola Amigos! 
Landshark 0, DeltaHalo 11
Yay! I win!!!


Im goin to bed, wanted to say hi.
we gotta talk about this whole butt smokin thing
g'nite


----------



## slip (May 8, 2010)

DeltaHalo said:


> Hola Amigos!
> Landshark 0, DeltaHalo 11
> Yay! I win!!!
> 
> ...



looks like someone showed them fish a ghost or something.


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 8, 2010)

im home!


----------



## Otis (May 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anyone saw HOQ or Pap? I'm in da mood!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 8, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> im home!


 
It wasn't one of those "wrong turn" nights like Whiskey33 has was it??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 8, 2010)

Otis said:


>


 
How do you get coffee stains out?


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It wasn't one of those "wrong turn" nights like Whiskey33 has was it??



next thing i know, im at my house, the door of a F150 flies open, and some chick kicks me in the back and im laying in my driveway.  so i come inside.  Thats all i know.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> next thing i know, im at my house, the door of a F150 flies open, and some chick kicks me in the back and im laying in my driveway. so i come inside. Thats all i know.


 
If only Whiskey could be so lucky..


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If only Whiskey could be so lucky..



If i have a bruise tomorree ima gonna be angry!


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 9, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> and some chick kicks me in the back and im laying in my driveway.



Man,when I try to do a butt the same thing happens to me


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 9, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Man,when I try to do a butt the same thing happens to me



Guess she didnt like my rub????


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 9, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> What thread?


I'm pretty sure there was a link to that thread in my post.........It's gone now!!........Looks like it was removed



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nevermind him, he's just being a little bit over sensitive..


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 9, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'm pretty sure there was a link to that thread in my post.........It's gone now!!........Looks like it was removed


Slip,showed me the way


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2010)

Hey QUACK!!!!! Man here's a deal for you, a companion for Coozie (if you ever see him again) A Gator Bowl watch that's worth 1/4 of what the guys askin for it, and it would be an awesome reminder of that bowl game where WV stomped GT... http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=536949


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 9, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Guess she didnt like my rub????


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 9, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


>



whats really bad is when i walked in the wife said "how the (edited to remove profanity) did you get home"


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 9, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> whats really bad is when i walked in the wife said "how the (edited to remove profanity) did you get home"



Think fast


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 9, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Think fast



Well... i didnt drive! Thats a plus!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2010)

so ya'll done polluted the driveler pond? Man, leave for two days....
That was a brutal hunting trip!
Just took a shower, eating some crackers and then i'm gonna sleep for 17 hours.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> whats really bad is when i walked in the wife said "how the (edited to remove profanity) did you get home"


 
Simply shrug, say "good question" go directly to bed and start snoring like you're snuggled up to a good hay bale and deal with it in the morning. She won't have forgotten by then, but it will buy you some time to make up a good story.


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> ..
> That was a brutal hunting trip!
> .



So,how'd ya do?


----------



## Tag-a-long (May 9, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well... i didnt drive! Thats a plus!



definite plus!    .... evening Matty!


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Simply shrug, say "good question" go directly to bed and start snoring like you're snuggled up to a good hay bale and deal with it in the morning. She won't have forgotten by then, but it will buy you some time to make up a good story.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> so ya'll done polluted the driveler pond? Man, leave for two days....
> That was a brutal hunting trip!
> Just took a shower, eating some crackers and then i'm gonna sleep for 17 hours.


 
If we still had the PSA around you'd know that this time of year it is much easier to find their roost and wait till it cools down to shoot them


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 9, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> definite plus!    .... evening Matty!



Mornin my sweet wittle Taghoney!


----------



## Tag-a-long (May 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> so ya'll done polluted the driveler pond? Man, leave for two days....
> That was a brutal hunting trip!
> Just took a shower, eating some crackers and then i'm gonna sleep for 17 hours.



Welcome home Robert!


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 9, 2010)

I need some double scattered and double covered right about now...


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 9, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I need some double scattered and double covered right about now...



now that right there sounds good


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> So,how'd ya do?


The only thing i got was a squirrel pooped on me. 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> If we still had the PSA around you'd know that this time of year it is much easier to find their roost and wait till it cools down to shoot them


Thats why i got home so late. The guys i was with wanted to try to get one roosted because they were going back in the morning. The bird walked right up to them and said "shoot me in the head" at 7:50pm. 
I chased a stoopid gobbler all over creation till i finally got too close and got busted. I could've shot a jake this afternoon but let him walk.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> The only thing i got was a squirrel pooped on me.
> 
> Thats why i got home so late. The guys i was with wanted to try to get one roosted because they were going back in the morning. The bird walked right up to them and said "shoot me in the head" at 7:50pm.
> I chased a stoopid gobbler all over creation till i finally got too close and got busted. I could've shot a jake this afternoon but let him walk.


 
Not exactly what I was referring to..


----------



## Tag-a-long (May 9, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin my sweet wittle Taghoney!



I guess it is morning ain't it???  the clock on my computer must be on central time ... says it's 11:51


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2010)

I'm headed to bed. see ya'll sometime tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 9, 2010)

who da babys daddy?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 9, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> next thing i know, im at my house, the door of a F150 flies open, and some chick kicks me in the back and im laying in my driveway.  so i come inside.  Thats all i know.





BBQBOSS said:


> whats really bad is when i walked in the wife said "how the (edited to remove profanity) did you get home"





BBQBOSS said:


> Well... i didnt drive! Thats a plus!


Took a trip and never left the farm!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 9, 2010)

some people call it a sling blade, i call it a kaiser blade.


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 9, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> some people call it a sling blade, i call it a kaiser blade.


gotanyo them ar french fried taters


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm headed to bed. see ya'll sometime tomorrow afternoon!


Night Robert!!



BBQBOSS said:


> some people call it a sling blade, i call it a kaiser blade.


Uh Huh!!......Ain't got no gas in it!!


----------



## slip (May 9, 2010)

welcome home Nugget


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 9, 2010)

Once again awake time is over!!............Good night folks!!


----------



## magoo (May 9, 2010)

Where be ya Slipster?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 9, 2010)

Morning folks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks


 
Mornin Kim. Looks like the Jr. Apprentices on the night shift got smoked out..


----------



## Jeff C. (May 9, 2010)

Mornin' folks!!! Man, it's nice outside!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' folks!!! Man, it's nice outside!


 
Yep, spent a couple of hours tillin yesterday, now I've gotta go water it all. Then off to Mom's.

All you WOW's (that have kids) have a wonderful Mom's Day, you deserve it..


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 9, 2010)

Hey Hugh,Jeff and Maguiver


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (May 9, 2010)

Good morning!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, spent a couple of hours tillin yesterday, now I've gotta go water it all. Then off to Mom's.
> 
> All you WOW's (that have kids) have a wonderful Mom's Day, you deserve it..



Yeah....got a bunch of flowers and vegetables to stick in the ground today for wife, pressure washin' porches, phone call to MOM _(sent flowers and card)_, cook BBQ Shrimp for the wife this evening, and I'm sure a few things in between. Geez....I'm gonna be the one needin'that massage tonight



Jeff Raines said:


> Hey Hugh,Jeff and Maguiver



Mornin' there Jeff


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 9, 2010)

Mornin all you hardtail drivlers. 

Mornin miss Belle 

I am headed to Maw in laws house today. 

Should be some good eats anyway.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2010)

Happy Mother's Day!!!!!

got my coffee, knee's still ain't working right, lost a few pounds, and didn't kill a bird. As you already know, Friday was a bad afternoon. Didn't see or hear a single bird and got pooped on by a squirrel(That was a first for me). Saturday morning was cloudy and i only heard one bird gobble. Meanwhile my buddies were shooting a double on the other side of the property. I got up and went after the one bird i had heard. I spent the next two hours easing along a drain chasing that stupid bird but he had a hen with him and everytime i called he gobbled but the hen would start yelping and walk the other way. I tried everything i could think of but she dragged him off. Gave up about noon. Saturday afternoon i went to the same place i killed my birds a few weeks ago. Easing up to the foodplot i spotted a redhead 30 yards away. I got down and eased my gun up and then spotted two more birds in the plot(both hens). The bird i was watching had his back to me while feeding so all i could do was wait till he turned. After a minute, he turned and ................... 1/2 inch beard. A Jake. Waited till they left and then set up on the far end where the strut zones were and called till 8pm. Never saw another bird. I think Turkey season is now officially over for me. I'm tired!!!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 9, 2010)

sounds like a fun filled weekend!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> sounds like a fun filled weekend!



Hey Bone!
I'm thinking about possibly maybe attempting to contemplate the idea of doing some laundry although my track record is pretty bad.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 9, 2010)

Mornin Yall


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall



Hiya Snowy!
 What are you planning to do this fine day?


----------



## SnowHunter (May 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hiya Snowy!
> What are you planning to do this fine day?



Mornin Wingman!!! Sorry bout the bust of a turkey trip 


Not sure! Kids aint here. Just drinkin coffee. Think we're gonna go to the creek this afternoon, when they get back from church.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Wingman!!! Sorry bout the bust of a turkey trip
> 
> 
> Not sure! Kids aint here. Just drinkin coffee. Think we're gonna go to the creek this afternoon, when they get back from church.



I hear ya. I gotta get the truck unloaded and stuff put away.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 9, 2010)

My very best regards to you Ladies, on this special day.

Happy Mothers Day to all of you. All of you are indeed special.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 9, 2010)

Got to drag Dawn away from the pool and get ready to head to the farm for BBQ and stew with my 85 yr old mom and the rest of our family.


----------



## Sweetwater (May 9, 2010)

Happy Mother's day y'all.


----------



## Otis (May 9, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got to drag Dawn away from Mark and get ready to head to the farm for BBQ and stew with my 85 yr old mom and the rest of our family.


 

Fixed it for ya!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 9, 2010)

Otis said:


> Fixed it for ya!



Ya idjit!!

Happy Mudder's day to you Otis!!


----------



## Otis (May 9, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya idjit!!
> 
> Happy Mudder's day to you Otis!!




All I see is red X's here at work!  At least I can read the words on the ones for replies! 

We all know your day is October 11!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2010)

Whutz gwine on in hyear?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whutz gwine on in hyear?



howdy Hugh!
just catching up on my reading while the turkey nuggets are cooking. Trying to work up the nerve to get things unloaded and start cleaning house.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> howdy Hugh!
> just catching up on my reading while the turkey nuggets are cooking. Trying to work up the nerve to get things unloaded and start cleaning house.


 

 Why are you unloading, don't you have one more weekend to chase those elusive fowl?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whutz gwine on in hyear?





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why are you unloading, don't you have one more weekend to chase those elusive fowl?



I'm worn slap out. I am planning to go to Stewart County and look around again one afternoon, but if i can't find any sign, i am thru. Chickasawhatchee WMA is a possibility but i've only been there twice last year. Just not feeling it right now.


----------



## Otis (May 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whutz gwine on in hyear?


 

nuttin, y u bothern es?



rhbama3 said:


> howdy Hugh!
> just catching up on my reading while the turkey nuggets are cooking. Trying to work up the nerve to get things unloaded and start cleaning house.


 
Stovall?


----------



## slip (May 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm worn slap out. I am planning to go to Stewart County and look around again one afternoon, but if i can't find any sign, i am thru. Chickasawhatchee WMA is a possibility but i've only been there twice last year. Just not feeling it right now.



man the last two days of the season are gunna be hot! i hope ill already have a bird by then so i aint gotta sit out in it.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2010)

Otis said:


> nuttin, y u bothern es?
> 
> 
> 
> Stovall?


Nope. One of the guys gave me a breast in exchange for caping out his turkey for him. 
They were mighty fine by the way.


slip said:


> man the last two days of the season are gunna be hot! i hope ill already have a bird by then so i aint gotta sit out in it.


It was miserable Friday afternoon. I think they said it was 93 with 90% humidity. My glasses kept fogging up.


----------



## Otis (May 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope. One of the guys gave me a breast in exchange for caping out his turkey for him.
> They were mighty fine by the way.
> 
> It was miserable Friday afternoon. I think they said it was 93 with 90% humidity. My glasses kept fogging up.


 

I can't wait to hunt this desert this year for muleys. Do they make A/C's for ATV's?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2010)

Otis said:


> I can't wait to hunt this desert this year for muleys. Do they make A/C's for ATV's?


 
I heard they have big shoot houses with AC in them out there...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2010)

Otis said:


> I can't wait to hunt this desert this year for muleys. Do they make A/C's for ATV's?



Just sit in the water trough with your pistol. They'll walk right up to you.


----------



## slip (May 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope. One of the guys gave me a breast in exchange for caping out his turkey for him.
> They were mighty fine by the way.
> 
> It was miserable Friday afternoon. I think they said it was 93 with 90% humidity. My glasses kept fogging up.



yeah man, just glad its waited til the end of the season to heat up. been pretty fair the rest of the season. guess im gunna go after hogs this summer too though.

you rest up nugget, and go after em again before season is over....you'll be glad you did!



later folks, gunna clean up and take mom somewhere. already gave her, her flowers.


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 9, 2010)

11 puppies and momma all fed and second deworming.

see y'all at midnightish


----------



## Otis (May 9, 2010)

Drop! Who told you Drivlers to take the afternoon off? Now drop down and give me 50! Once you are done we are going for an eight mile run followed by some of Uncle Sam's finest cooking. Move it Move it Move it!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2010)

Otis said:


> Drop! Who told you Drivlers to take the afternoon off? Now drop down and give me 50! Once you are done we are going for an eight mile run followed by some of Uncle Sam's finest cooking. Move it Move it Move it!



Sorry, no can do. Trying to figure out if a white shirt with colors on it goes with the whites or darks in the washer.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2010)

Otis said:


> Drop! Who told you Drivlers to take the afternoon off? Now drop down and give me 50! Once you are done we are going for an eight mile run followed by some of Uncle Sam's finest cooking. Move it Move it Move it!


 
Shush it monkey boy....


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, no can do. Trying to figure out if a white shirt with colors on it goes with the whites or darks in the washer.



just throw it all together and wash with cold water. Get it folded and put away before Bubette catches you and nobody will be any worse for the experience. 

Works for me.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> just throw it all together and wash with cold water. Get it folded and put away before Bubette catches you and nobody will be any worse for the experience.
> 
> Works for me.



If Bubbette was here, this would be a non-issue. 
I got my daughter punching the buttons, i'm just along for the ride.


----------



## Otis (May 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shush it monkey boy....


 

PVT Grit is about to get real salty between me and you....One! We are going for One! Tubby Tubby


----------



## Jeff C. (May 9, 2010)

Afternoon/Evenin' dribbler's

Let me go cook BBQ Shwimps for Momma

Happy Mother's day to all the Mom's!!! _(and Mr. Mom's)_


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2010)

Otis said:


> Drop! Who told you Drivlers to take the afternoon off? Now drop down and give me 50! Once you are done we are going for an eight mile run followed by some of Uncle Sam's finest cooking. Move it Move it Move it!





Otis said:


> PVT Grit is about to get real salty between me and you....One! We are going for One! Tubby Tubby



 You watched Full Metal Jacket again, didn't you?


----------



## Otis (May 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> You watched Full Metal Jacket again, didn't you?


 




*Drill Sergeant Creed**<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*​*I am a Drill Sergeant*<o></o>​*I will assist each individual in their efforts to become a highly motivated, well disciplined, physically and mentally fit Soldier, capable of defeating any enemy on today’s modern battlefield.*<o></o>​*I will instill pride in all I train, Pride in self, in the Army, and in country.*<o></o>​*I will insist that each Soldier meets and maintains the Army’s standards of military bearing and courtesy, consistent with the highest traditions of the <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace w:st="on"><st1:country-region w:st="on">U.S.</st1:country-region></st1lace> Army.*<o></o>​*I will lead by example, never requiring a Soldier to attempt any task I would not do myself.*<o></o>​*But First, Last, and always, I am an American Soldier, sworn to defend the Constitution of the <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:country-region w:st="on">United States</st1:country-region></st1lace> against all enemies, both foreign and domestic.*<o></o>​*I am a Drill Sergeant.*​​​*2 years on the trail will do it to you! *​


----------



## Jeff C. (May 9, 2010)

Lawd I'm stuffed    Movie time!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Lawd I'm stuffed    Movie time!!!



I'm cooking bacon, eggs, and toast for supper. Wish i had some grits(even instant). we've given up on matching the mountain of socks.


----------



## slip (May 9, 2010)

dogs walked, yard cut and purty'd up, mom happy on her day, house clean....


time to get mah turkey murdering stuff ready


----------



## SnowHunter (May 9, 2010)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2010)

Otis said:


> *Drill Sergeant Creed**<O></O>*​
> 
> 
> *I am a Drill Sergeant*<O></O>
> ...


 

I kind of favor this one better....

*These are my recruits.  *
*I will train them to the best of my ability.  *
*I will develop them into smartly disciplined, physically fit, basically trained Marines, thoroughly indoctrinated in love<O> of Corps and country.  </O>*
*<O>I will demand of them, and demonstrate by my own example, the highest standards of personal conduct, morality, and professional skill. *​</O>


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2010)

slip said:


> dogs walked, yard cut and purty'd up, mom happy on her day, house clean....
> 
> 
> time to get mah turkey murdering stuff ready



Slip, if you get a bird to gobble to your call, listen and see if a hen answers you back as well . If not, soft call a couple of times and then shut up. Hens are mostly nesting and some poults have already hatched. The gobblers are running around trying to find the few hens left who are still breeding. Two birds went down this weekend that came RUNNING in. Just wasn't me that was calling to them.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


>



wassup Snowmom?
I was even willing to got page two of the smiley list for you.


----------



## Bubbette (May 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm cooking bacon, eggs, and toast for supper. Wish i had some grits(even instant). we've given up on matching the mountain of socks.



We took mom to Applebee's for supper. I'm looking forward to being home, even if it means coming home to the sock mountain.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> We took mom to Applebee's for supper. I'm looking forward to being home, even if it means coming home to the sock mountain.


 
From what I understand the laundry is done, but the whites might be umm,,,,,how do we say it,,,,,,errrr,,,,,,,,,not quite white anymore??


----------



## Bubbette (May 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> From what I understand the laundry is done, but the whites might be umm,,,,,how do we say it,,,,,,errrr,,,,,,,,,not quite white anymore??



That's ok. It wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 9, 2010)

Anyone know why i woke up with road rash and bite marks all over me?????


----------



## slip (May 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Slip, if you get a bird to gobble to your call, listen and see if a hen answers you back as well . If not, soft call a couple of times and then shut up. Hens are mostly nesting and some poults have already hatched. The gobblers are running around trying to find the few hens left who are still breeding. Two birds went down this weekend that came RUNNING in. Just wasn't me that was calling to them.



thanks man!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Anyone know why i woke up with road rash and bite marks all over me?????


 
Quack sent me a long text about a wild night last night, but,,,,,,if that's true,,,,,,,that ain't road rash...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm cooking bacon, eggs, and toast for supper. Wish i had some grits(even instant). we've given up on matching the mountain of socks.



Sounds good!!! 

Why so many socks.......Who says they gotta match 

Intermission


----------



## Strych9 (May 9, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Anyone know why i woke up with road rash and bite marks all over me?????



describe this "rash"


----------



## Otis (May 9, 2010)

Hey Hey Hey


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 9, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> describe this "rash"



Looks like the one you showed me in your I-Phone App.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> wassup Snowmom?
> I was even willing to got page two of the smiley list for you.


Hey Wingman  Awww gee thanks  I know the codes for most of em, so I aint gotta bother lookin 


BBQBOSS said:


> Anyone know why i woke up with road rash and bite marks all over me?????



I SWEAR it weren't me!!!


----------



## Strych9 (May 9, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Looks like the one you showed me in your I-Phone App.



yowza!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 9, 2010)

Evening folks,  Just driving by to see how things is a going.



( Note :  Restock first aide kit with something for road rash and Bite marks )


----------



## Otis (May 9, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Looks like the one you showed me in your I-Phone App.


 

Date rape? Anyone saw Pap lately?


----------



## Strych9 (May 9, 2010)

Otis said:


> Date rape? Anyone saw Pap lately?



my incident was far worse


----------



## OutFishHim (May 9, 2010)




----------



## Strych9 (May 9, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>



well hello


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>


 
Look Newbie, you can just barge in here with popcorn, you have to actually say something.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 9, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>



Heeey Sista!  How'd things go w/ the new camper? All the cookies disappear?


----------



## Strych9 (May 9, 2010)

your cookies bring all the boys to the yard?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 9, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>


You didn't get enough popcorn, Smores, and cookies this weekend??


----------



## OutFishHim (May 9, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> well hello



Hello..



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Look Newbie, you can just barge in here with popcorn, you have to actually say something.



Ok.....Idgits....



SnowHunter said:


> Heeey Sista!  How'd things go w/ the new camper? All the cookies disappear?



Everything went well.  Camping is SOOO much better on a pillowtop mattress....

Most of them disappeared....they stopped being given out when the kids lost their manners....No thank yous, no cookies.....


----------



## Nicodemus (May 9, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hello..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Howdy!     What kind of cookies? Chocolate mint???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> they stopped being given out when the kids lost their manners....No thank yous, no cookies.....


----------



## SnowHunter (May 9, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hello..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ohhhhhhhhhh you suck!   

Ahh bad kids, no cookies


----------



## OutFishHim (May 9, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> your cookies bring all the boys to the yard?



Ummmm......errrr........



RUTTNBUCK said:


> You didn't get enough popcorn, Smores, and cookies this weekend??



Hey Mitch!


----------



## OutFishHim (May 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy!     What kind of cookies? Chocolate mint???



Chocolate chip with walnuts and chocolate chip without walnuts...



Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Hmmmm.....


Did you just get pic of Becca's beaver?



SnowHunter said:


> ohhhhhhhhhh you suck!
> 
> Ahh bad kids, no cookies



I told you to come!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 9, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I told you to come!



I know, I know  Don't think Paul woulda liked sleepin by hisself though


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 9, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Mitch!


Hey Heather!!........You ever get your toes warm!!



Hey Snowy!!


Good evening Nick, Josh, Hugh, and that Idjit from Korea!!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 9, 2010)

Mitch!!!  HI! 

Hey Broooooooooooo 

Hey All Yall other GOOD folks of Drivel Nation!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 9, 2010)

Howdy Mitch!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Did you just get pic of Becca's beaver?


 
You mean the beaver beer?? Yes, I'll be checkin that out...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening Nick, Josh, Hugh, and that Idjit from Korea!!


 

Hey Mitch, Snowy, Nick, Josh, John Boy, Mary Ellen, Grandpa......


----------



## OutFishHim (May 9, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I know, I know  Don't think Paul woulda liked sleepin by hisself though



Wouldn't be the first time!







RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Heather!!........You ever get your toes warm!!



Not until at least noon!  I think I'm going to keep a couple pairs of socks in the camper at all times.....just in case...


----------



## SnowHunter (May 9, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Wouldn't be the first time!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2010)

dogs barking, kids arguing, laundry going, some chick flick on tv, and a long work day to look forward to.
I'd rather be hunting......


----------



## Nautical Son (May 9, 2010)

I see driveling people...

Hey yall how goes it?

Cabelas sent me back to my room, said I drooled too much...


----------



## Otis (May 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Shot a turkey yesterday. Scared the mess out of everyone in the frozen foods aisle. It was amazing.


 


Fixed it for ya!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> dogs barking, kids arguing, laundry going, some chick flick on tv, and a long work day to look forward to.
> I'd rather be hunting......


Sounds like a busy night 


TGattis said:


> I see driveling people...
> 
> Hey yall how goes it?
> 
> Cabelas sent me back to my room, said I drooled too much...



Troy!!!  How you been?  Next time you talk to She Who Must Be Obeyed, tell her I said HIIIIIIIIII!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2010)

Otis said:


> Fixed it for ya!



Them 3.5 inch extended range #5's took out two frozen birds, and half the pork chops section. Good pattern!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> dogs barking, kids arguing, laundry going, some chick flick on tv, and a long work day to look forward to.
> I'd rather be hunting......


This on top of a weekend coming home empty handed......wish your luck had been better!!



TGattis said:


> I see driveling people...
> 
> Hey yall how goes it?
> 
> Cabelas sent me back to my room, said I drooled too much...


Doing good!! You must not be in Ga. tonight??


----------



## Otis (May 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Them 3.5 inch extended range #5's took out two frozen birds, and half the pork chops section. Good pattern!


 


You should take Quack with ya next time and see if he can score a duck!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Them 3.5 inch extended range #5's took out two frozen birds, and half the pork chops section. Good pattern!





Otis said:


> You should take Quack with ya next time and see if he can score a duck!


You should hook  Robert and, Mark up!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You should hook  Robert and, Mark up!!



Somehow i think the idea of me and Quack walking into Publix wearing camo and toting super-mag shotguns would be taken all wrong.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Somehow i think the idea of me and Quack walking into Publix wearing camo and toting super-mag shotguns would be taken all wrong.


 
Of course it would, idjit, that's why you go to Krogers to hunt turkeys..


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Of course it would, idjit, that's why you go to Krogers to hunt turkeys..


I'm new at hunting bargains.
Turkeys are easier to find than ducks.


----------



## Otis (May 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Somehow i think the idea of me and Quack walking into Publix wearing camo and toting super-mag shotguns would be taken all wrong.


 

Just take Mark along with ya, it will explain alot. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Of course it would, idjit, that's why you go to Krogers to hunt turkeys..


 

So what do you hunt at Publics?


----------



## baldfish (May 9, 2010)

Can I get a drink in this dang place or what
Hello folks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2010)

Otis said:


> So what do you hunt at Publics?


 
Fish and Coffee

Hey Charlie, hows it goin?


----------



## Otis (May 9, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Can I get a drink in this dang place or what
> Hello folks


 

BYOB


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 9, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You should hook  Robert and, Mark up!!





rhbama3 said:


> Somehow i think the idea of me and Quack walking into Publix wearing camo and toting super-mag shotguns would be taken all wrong.





Otis said:


> Just take Mark along with ya, it will explain alot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think Quack would go anywhere with Mark toting a super-mag shotgun!!


----------



## Otis (May 9, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I don't think Quack would go anywhere with Mark toting a super-mag shotgun!!


 



Just cause you almost shoot a mans dog.....


----------



## SnowHunter (May 9, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Can I get a drink in this dang place or what
> Hello folks



Heeeeeeey Charlie


----------



## baldfish (May 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fish and Coffee
> 
> Hey Charlie, hows it goin?



Good with the second drink



Otis said:


> BYOB



Dang Army Bratt it said a Bar dangit


----------



## OutFishHim (May 9, 2010)

Did Matty seriously put his sauce recipes on the cafe?


----------



## baldfish (May 9, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Heeeeeeey Charlie



Dang a drank and a Hawt woman to boot


----------



## baldfish (May 9, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Did Matty seriously put his sauce recipes on the cafe?



Dang 2 drinks ,2 Hawts women


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Did Matty seriously put his sauce recipes on the cafe?


 
He got tired of you begging him all the time...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Dang 2 drinks ,2 Hawts women


 
You oughta have one TUI'ing you right now too....Drinkin Beaver Beer and building peanut men...


----------



## slip (May 9, 2010)

aye mexican who stole sparky, ask him - say

no real chance of rain for my area any time soon huh?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2010)

slip said:


> aye mexican who stole sparky, ask him - say
> 
> no real chance of rain for my area any time soon huh?


 
a very slim 20% Tuesday night...


----------



## baldfish (May 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You oughta have one TUI'ing you right now too....Drinkin Beaver Beer and building peanut men...



I only had 2little ones


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 9, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Did Matty seriously put his sauce recipes on the cafe?



I saw that!!.........Maybe he is tired of making it for everyone else


----------



## slip (May 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> a very slim 20% Tuesday night...



tired of bucketing water to the garden

seems like its going to be a dry summer again.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I saw that!!.........Maybe he is tired of making it for everyone else



I'm glad he did because i finished off the last of it i had last week on some ribs.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2010)

slip said:


> tired of bucketing water to the garden
> 
> seems like its going to be a dry summer again.


 
I don't bucket, I use water hoses...


----------



## Seth carter (May 9, 2010)

who ever makes the shows for nick jr should be shot


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm glad he did because i finished off the last of it i had last week on some ribs.


I bought a Gallon of the Vinegar based sauce last weekend when I was up there, and a half gallon of the sweet sauce!!


----------



## Otis (May 9, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> Has anyone saw my daddy's coozie?


----------



## Seth carter (May 9, 2010)

Otis said:


>



iim gone get u


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 9, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> who ever makes the shows for nick jr should be shot


Did Quack give you permission to come out of the basement!!??


----------



## Seth carter (May 9, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Did Quack give you permission to come out of the basement!!??



im gone get u to


----------



## Nicodemus (May 9, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> im gone get u to





Tell me who nick jr is, or I`ll git you. And when I git somebody, they stay got...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 9, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> im gone get u to


Her i is com and get yo som!!


----------



## slip (May 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't bucket, I use water hoses...


i would, but its like 4 or 5 rolls of hoses and by the time i get them out and use them its time to roll them up and cut the grass so some times it easier to bucket it.


Nicodemus said:


> Tell me who nick jr is, or I`ll git you. And when I git somebody, they stay got...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2010)

Lordy, drunken phone calls are so much fun....


----------



## slip (May 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Tell me who nick jr is, or I`ll git you. And when I git somebody, they stay got...



i think ya done ran him off.


----------



## Otis (May 9, 2010)

Now I remember why I don't wonder into the PF very often


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2010)

Otis said:


> Now I remember why I don't wonder into the PF very often


 
Can't handle it can you!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 9, 2010)

Otis said:


> Now I remember why I don't wonder into the PF very often


PF is a read only option here!!.............Not nearly as entertaining now that Springfield Champion is gone!!


----------



## Otis (May 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lordy, drunken phone calls are so much fun....


 

where is Pap and Quack and how much is the bail this time? 





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can't handle it can you!!!


 

Shut it coffee boy before I show WOWs you late fees.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> PF is a read only option here!!.............Not nearly as entertaining now that Springfield Champion is gone!!


 
Springfed was a hoot, 



Otis said:


> Shut it coffee boy before I show WOWs you late fees.


 
It wasn't the bobbsie twins, it was beaver girl. Don't look now, but one of your bald texicans has escaped.


----------



## slip (May 9, 2010)

just found some of my greatgrand-fathers fishing hooks with a 1930 date on them....bet they would be lucky if i dared to used them.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Springfield was a hoot,


Yes he was!!.........Not as many windmills to chase anymore!!

Good night folks!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 9, 2010)

G'mornin

It's my Friday,gots to run some totals


----------



## Otis (May 10, 2010)

Is there anybody o u t    t h e r e ? Just nod if you can hear me...


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 10, 2010)

...


----------



## Otis (May 10, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> ...


 


Working hard or hardly working Jeff?


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 10, 2010)

Otis said:


> Working hard or hardly working Jeff?



If I'm working hard at the plant,something has gone terribly wrong


----------



## jmfauver (May 10, 2010)

Morning Jeff and Otis


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 10, 2010)

Gmornin JM


----------



## OutFishHim (May 10, 2010)

Good morning!



I hate it when you reach in the fridge to grab the creamer only to realize you are out......  I even went tothe grocery store yesterday....


BUT I was flipping through the Oprah magazine and found a $150 handbag for $9.99!


----------



## OutFishHim (May 10, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> BUT I was flipping through the Oprah magazine and found a $150 handbag for $9.99!



Nevermind....they are sold out of that promotion....


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 10, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Nevermind....they are sold out of that promotion....



G'mornin 

Oprah has no place here


----------



## OutFishHim (May 10, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> G'mornin
> 
> Oprah has no place here



When it's a good price, it matters not where it came from!



redneckcamo said:


> you just rernt my mornin when you said oprah..........
> 
> ooooh look I found you some creamer



Bad RC


----------



## OutFishHim (May 10, 2010)

redneckcamo said:


> even the mere mention of the queen of duh-time tv makes stewie loose his cheerios



Oprah Oprah Oprah Oprah Oprah Oprah Oprah Oprah 
Oprah Oprah Oprah Oprah Oprah Oprah Oprah Oprah
Oprah Oprah Oprah Oprah Oprah Oprah Oprah Oprah
Oprah Oprah Oprah Oprah Oprah Oprah Oprah Oprah
Oprah Oprah Oprah Oprah Oprah Oprah Oprah Oprah


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 10, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What you meant to say is that you found a bag  they were going to overcharge you $140 for, but instead they are going to charge you the real value!  


Oh yeah, Morning!


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 10, 2010)

redneckcamo said:


> you just rernt my mornin when you said oprah..........
> 
> ooooh look I found you some creamer





Jeff Raines said:


> G'mornin
> 
> Oprah has no place here



Will someone please ban OFH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 10, 2010)

Mornin folks,

I hate Mondays, I hate Oprah........I hate coffee creamer.

Whew, I feel better now.


----------



## OutFishHim (May 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> What you meant to say is that you found a bag  they were going to overcharge you $140 for, but instead they are going to charge you the real value!
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, Morning!



Exactly!



BBQBOSS said:


> Will someone please ban OFH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



  Fine!  I'll go!



Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin folks,
> 
> I hate Mondays, I hate Oprah........I hate coffee creamer.
> 
> Whew, I feel better now.



Good morning Neil!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (May 10, 2010)

Morning y'all!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2010)

Why would anyone add creamer to a perfectly good cup of coffee??  Idjits..


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 10, 2010)

Mornin Heather.  

Just tell me it ain't french vanilla creamer. That ruins a good cup of joe.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 10, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Morning y'all!!



Howdy miss Belle.


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why would anyone add creamer to a perfectly good cup of coffee??  Idjits..



I guess I'm an idjit too,gots to have creamer and twice as much sugar


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why would anyone add creamer to a perfectly good cup of coffee??  Idjits..



cause black coffee sux.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I guess I'm an idjit too,gots to have creamer and twice as much sugar


 


BBQBOSS said:


> cause black coffee sux.


 
Someone needs to teach y'all to brew better coffee...

HEY OFH!!!! Guess where I'll be all day?? Have your people call my people and lets do lunch!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Someone needs to teach y'all to brew better coffee...
> 
> HEY OFH!!!! Guess where I'll be all day?? Have your people call my people and lets do lunch!!



I dont need to be taught anything.  I just dont like black coffee...


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (May 10, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy miss Belle.



Morning, Sterlo!



Jeff Raines said:


> I guess I'm an idjit too,gots to have creamer and twice as much sugar



Morning Jeffie. That makes 2 idjits. I can drink coffee black, but I prefer a little cream and sugar, or one of those flavored creamers.


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 10, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Morning, Sterlo!
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Jeffie. That makes 2 idjits. I can drink coffee black, but I prefer a little cream and sugar, or one of those flavored creamers.



G'mornin 
yeah,black coffee tastes like acorns.....yes I've tried'em


----------



## Otis (May 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why would anyone add creamer to a perfectly good cup of coffee??  Idjits..


 


Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin heather.
> 
> Just tell me it ain't french vanilla creamer. That ruins a good cup of joe.


 


Jeff Raines said:


> I guess I'm an idjit too,gots to have creamer and twice as much sugar


 


BBQBOSS said:


> cause black coffee sux.


 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Someone needs to teach y'all to brew better coffee...
> 
> HEY OFH!!!! Guess where I'll be all day?? Have your people call my people and lets do lunch!!


 

Nope. Ain't gonna say it. To early for me to get started with you idgits.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> cause black coffee sux.



true, true....
one spoon of creamer, two packets of Splenda please.

This is one of those days where i'd really like to stay home and be a bum, but i gotta get to da Big House in a little while.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 10, 2010)

Well I have to hit the road. Two good cups of BLACK coffee and I am ready to roll. Catch up later


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm trying to decipher how a $10 handbag is gonna help your cup of coffee. 


BBQBOSS said:


> Will someone please ban OFH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Absolutely NOT!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 10, 2010)

Grrr...


----------



## SnowHunter (May 10, 2010)

Mernin Yall


----------



## Otis (May 10, 2010)

nicodemus said:


> grrr...


 


snowhunter said:


> mernin yall


 


wake up people! Ya got to get up

ya got to get up

ya got to get up in da mornin'!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (May 10, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> G'mornin
> yeah,black coffee tastes like acorns.....yes I've tried'em



Any trees pop up yet? 



rhbama3 said:


> true, true....
> one spoon of creamer, two packets of Splenda please.
> 
> This is one of those days where i'd really like to stay home and be a bum, but i gotta get to da Big House in a little while.



Hey Bama, how'd the vest do? Need any tweaking?



Sterlo58 said:


> Well I have to hit the road. Two good cups of BLACK coffee and I am ready to roll. Catch up later



Have a good one!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 10, 2010)

Otis said:


> wake up people! Ya got to get up
> 
> ya got to get up
> 
> ya got to get up in da mornin'!







Reverend Boudreaux was the part time pastor of the local Cajun Baptist church and Pastor Thibodaux was the minister of the Covenant Church down the way. They were both standing by the road, pounding a sign into the ground that read: "Da End is Near. Turn Yo Sef 'Roun Now Afore It Be Too Late!"

As a car sped past them, the driver leaned out of his window and yelled, "You stinkin' religious Wackjobs!"

From around the curve they heard screeching tires, loud screams, and a huge splash... Then silence...

Boudreaux turns to Thibodaux and asks: "Do ya tink maybe the sign should just say.... "Bridge Out?"


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (May 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Grrr...



Morning Grouch!



SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Yall



Morning Snowy!



Otis said:


> wake up people! Ya got to get up
> 
> ya got to get up
> 
> ya got to get up in da mornin'!



You are TOO awake...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Any trees pop up yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Worked great, Belle! The Scotts Cutter box is too long for the boxcall holder on the strap. Prolly should have put it on the left strap instead, but i just put my other box call in and it became a non-issue. Thank ya, baybay!


SnowHunter said:


> Reverend Boudreaux was the part time pastor of the local Cajun Baptist church and Pastor Thibodaux was the minister of the Covenant Church down the way. They were both standing by the road, pounding a sign into the ground that read: "Da End is Near. Turn Yo Sef 'Roun Now Afore It Be Too Late!"
> 
> As a car sped past them, the driver leaned out of his window and yelled, "You stinkin' religious Wackjobs!"
> 
> ...


----------



## Otis (May 10, 2010)

georgiabelle said:


> morning grouch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

i have been up all night, i have had way to much caffine


----------



## SnowHunter (May 10, 2010)

Mornin Belle!!! 

Mornin Wingman! 

OTIS GO TO BED


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Belle!!!
> 
> Mornin Wingman!
> 
> OTIS GO TO BED



Morning, Snowbabe!
hope you have a great day! I gotta hit the shower so i'll see ya'll later!


----------



## Otis (May 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Belle!!!
> 
> Mornin Wingman!
> 
> OTIS GO TO BED


 


I will guard everything within the limits of my post and quit my post only when properly relieved. And that idgit won't be here for 3 more hours! 

Carry on people, all is secure!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Snowbabe!
> hope you have a great day! I gotta hit the shower so i'll see ya'll later!


You too Wingman!!! 



Otis said:


> I will guard everything within the limits of my post and quit my post only when properly relieved. And that idgit won't be here for 3 more hours!
> 
> Carry on people, all is secure!



YUK!!! Well, keep on keepin on then


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 10, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Any trees pop up yet?



So that's what's wrong with my septic tank


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2010)

Beautiful day.....even though it is Monday!!!

Mornin' folks


----------



## Strych9 (May 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Beautiful day.....even though it is Monday!!!
> 
> Mornin' folks



Mornin Jeff!  It is a beautiful day...I'm on vacation!


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 10, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> Mornin Jeff!  It is a beautiful day...I'm on vacation!



You chose a good time to be on vacation.  Its nice out there.  The chill in the air and that breeze feels great.  I love this type of weather!


----------



## Strych9 (May 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> You chose a good time to be on vacation.  Its nice out there.  The chill in the air and that breeze feels great.  I love this type of weather!



yes sir!!

Hey I hear you got kinda messed up by the "tubs" lee showed you


----------



## jmfauver (May 10, 2010)

*Vacation*



Strych9 said:


> Mornin Jeff!  It is a beautiful day...I'm on vacation!



I am off the later part of next week.....Now what to do with my time off 




See ya all at DOG II


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 10, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> yes sir!!
> 
> Hey I hear you got kinda messed up by the "tubs" lee showed you



I have one of the strongest stomachs in the world, but that made me literally 'gag'.  My brain could not process what was happening!! 

Google it.  It tells the story behind it.  And by the way, it was orange juice. *insert puking smiley here*


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 10, 2010)

Mornin, what's DOG II?


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 10, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Mornin, what's DOG II?



its a big party where everyone gets hammered and cooks food. 



I mean its a nice family function where the kids frolic in the grass and people get eduacted about cooking in Dutch Ovens as well a nice lunch where people prepare a dish for everyone to enjoy.


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2010)




----------



## Sunshine1 (May 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> its a big party where everyone gets hammered and cooks food.



Sweet.........sounds like it could get a little rowdy.


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Mornin, what's DOG II?


D.utch O.ven G.athering.............. cooking & learning how & what to cook in a dutch oven and camping out. 



BBQBOSS said:


> its a big party where everyone gets hammered and cooks food.


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 10, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Sweet.........sounds like it could get a little rowdy.



Come on up and have a big time with us.


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> D.utch O.ven G.athering.............. cooking & learning how & what to cook in a dutch oven and camping out.



LOL.............well I guess you could still get rowdy with dutch ovens.  I almost bought a dutch oven Saturday at an antique store. But they wanted $80 bucks for it.


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Come on up and have a big time with us.



HA!!! I'm still trying to diet. I have a feeling that would all go to you-know-where if I went up there.......


----------



## SnowHunter (May 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Beautiful day.....even though it is Monday!!!
> 
> Mornin' folks


Mornin Jeff 



Strych9 said:


> Mornin Jeff!  It is a beautiful day...I'm on vacation!


Heyyyy there Joshypoo  Vacation sounds like a splendid idea 



Keebs said:


>



Hey Sista  have a good weekend?


----------



## Otis (May 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Come on up and have a big time with us.


 

I am seeing one thing, but reading "hey watch this"


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 10, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> HA!!! I'm still trying to diet. I have a feeling that would all go to you-know-where if I went up there.......



We only cook heart healthy, women figure friendly meals when we get together.


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 10, 2010)

Mornin Folks...... How iz y'all?


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> LOL.............well I guess you could still get rowdy with dutch ovens.  I almost bought a dutch oven Saturday at an antique store. But they wanted $80 bucks for it.


Anytime any of this bunch gets together is a good time, some partake, some don't, some do to the point of sleeping by haybales................. 



SnowHunter said:


> Hey Sista  have a good weekend?



Can't complain, made my Mama happy so I guess that's something...............


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> We only cook heart healthy, women figure friendly meals when we get together.




Oh I am suuuuuuuure.


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Anytime any of this bunch gets together is a good time, some partake, some don't, some do to the point of sleeping by haybales.................
> 
> 
> 
> Can't complain, made my Mama happy so I guess that's something...............




Ooooooooooo sleeping by hay bales.......is there a story behind this????


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Anytime any of this bunch gets together is a good time, some partake, some don't, some do to the point of sleeping by haybales.................
> 
> 
> 
> Can't complain, made my Mama happy so I guess that's something...............



yep, it helps drown out the blabbering...


----------



## Strych9 (May 10, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Ooooooooooo sleeping by hay bales.......is there a story behind this????



stand by for picture...


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Ooooooooooo sleeping by hay bales.......is there a story behind this????


I wasn't there but have heard tales............ oh look the man himself is present!! 



BBQBOSS said:


> yep, it helps drown out the blabbering...



MmmmmHHhhmmmm, suuuuuuuuuuuure!


----------



## jmfauver (May 10, 2010)

*Morning*



Keebs said:


>



morning


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> stand by for picture...


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> morning



Mornin


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 10, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Ooooooooooo sleeping by hay bales.......is there a story behind this????



yeah, my sleeping quarters drove away last year so i slept in the pasture by a bale of hay... under a tarp (thanks guys!).


----------



## Strych9 (May 10, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Ooooooooooo sleeping by hay bales.......is there a story behind this????




this is matty after to much Pure Debil...ya can't see the bale, but its there.  He decided to crawl into this field and sleep it off so we wouldn't hear is "dinosaur calls"


----------



## jmfauver (May 10, 2010)

*No worry's*



BBQBOSS said:


> yeah, my sleeping quarters drove away last year so i slept in the pasture by a bale of hay... under a tarp (thanks guys!).



I got a 20ftx30ft tarp this year so you can have guests over


----------



## SnowHunter (May 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Anytime any of this bunch gets together is a good time, some partake, some don't, some do to the point of sleeping by haybales.................
> 
> 
> 
> Can't complain, made my Mama happy so I guess that's something...............



 Oh yeah, thats awesome 


Yeah, with this group, a good time is ALWAYS had, partakin or not


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 10, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> this is matty after to much Pure Debil...ya can't see the bale, but its there.  He decided to crawl into this field and sleep it off so we wouldn't hear is "dinosaur calls"



at least i had my blankie...    No dinosaur callin went on!


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 10, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> this is matty after to much Pure Debil...ya can't see the bale, but its there.  He decided to crawl into this field and sleep it off so we wouldn't hear is "dinosaur calls"



Awwww yes......the ever portable hay bale. Tarp not included


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh yeah, thats awesome
> 
> 
> *Yeah, with this group, a good time is ALWAYS had, partakin or not*


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Awwww yes......the ever portable hay bale. Tarp not included



Mornin darlin', how you doin???


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin darlin', how you doin???



Mornin' Peach Blossom!!!  Doin' good survived this weekend of call.


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Mornin' Peach Blossom!!!  Doin' good survived this weekend of call.



I knew you would!!


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 10, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> this is matty after to much Pure Debil...ya can't see the bale, but its there.  He decided to crawl into this field and sleep it off so we wouldn't hear is "dinosaur calls"



Oh my..............were you a bit damp when you woke up??


----------



## Nicodemus (May 10, 2010)

Good mornin` folks! How ya`ll are?


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 10, 2010)

Mornin Nick.........I have a lot of fish to clean this morning. How are you?


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin` folks! How ya`ll are?



Mornin' sugarplum, I's good, and you?


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2010)

Chuckipoo!!!!!!!!!!  I see you!!


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2010)

And Chief, you too!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2010)

I'm tongue tied this morn'


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 10, 2010)

Mornin' Yall.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 10, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Ooooooooooo sleeping by hay bales.......is there a story behind this????





Strych9 said:


> stand by for picture...





BBQBOSS said:


> yeah, my sleeping quarters drove away last year so i slept in the pasture by a bale of hay... under a tarp (thanks guys!).




Here is a link to last Year

http://forum.gon.com/forumdisplay.php?f=110

And a link to this year coming up!!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=508784


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> And Chief, you too!



Hey there Lady Keebs!!!.....And everyone else


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Chuckipoo!!!!!!!!!!  I see you!!



Mornin Keebs!
Ya'll other'uns, too!


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 10, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> View attachment 525333
> 
> Here is a link to last Year
> 
> ...




You know who your TRUE friends are..........


----------



## Nicodemus (May 10, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> Mornin Nick.........I have a lot of fish to clean this morning. How are you?



I`m doin` well! Took a day vacation, to plunder around the barn. 



Keebs said:


> Mornin' sugarplum, I's good, and you?





Hey Darlin`!!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 10, 2010)

This Trident layers gum is purty darned good


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm tongue tied this morn'


 you're sick, aren't you?!?!   



jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' Yall.


Hey Sulli, how many more days now?!?! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> View attachment 525333
> 
> Here is a link to last Year
> 
> ...


Mornin darlin'!!  



Jeff C. said:


> Hey there Lady Keebs!!!.....And everyone else


 ok, fever musta gone away, huh? 



chuckb7718 said:


> Mornin Keebs!
> Ya'll other'uns, too!





Nicodemus said:


> I`m doin` well! Took a day vacation, to plunder around the barn.
> 
> Hey Darlin`!!



I love plundering in barns!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> This Trident layers gum is purty darned good



And brightened your teefies right up!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey Sulli, how many more days now?!?!



62 as long as the whole place isn't covered in oil.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> And brightened your teefies right up!!



Lawd knows mine need it


----------



## Sunshine1 (May 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> And brightened your teefies right up!!



And sharpened them too.


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> 62 as long as the whole place isn't covered in oil.


 yeah, I know! 



SnowHunter said:


> Lawd knows mine need it



But your avatar pic looks MARvelous!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 10, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> 62 as long as the whole place isn't covered in oil.


Hope not 



Sunshine1 said:


> And sharpened them too.





Keebs said:


> yeah, I know!
> 
> 
> 
> But your avatar pic looks MARvelous!



 quite the self portrait, aint it


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hope not
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is ONLY the way Aimee & Ian see you when they've been jacked on dew & sugar & not doing what they are told!


----------



## slip (May 10, 2010)

chilly morning! heard and saw no turkeys. weird.

did see a river otter though (first wild one i've seen)
telling a raccoon where to go.

and got to watch a momma hawk teaching her young to fly for a split sec (about 5 feet above my head)


----------



## SnowHunter (May 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> That is ONLY the way Aimee & Ian see you when they've been jacked on dew & sugar & not doing what they are told!


 yup, gotta keep up the Meanie Mom profile 



slip said:


> chilly morning! heard and saw no turkeys. weird.
> 
> did see a river otter though (first wild one i've seen)
> telling a raccoon where to go.
> ...


 sounds like a great mornin Slip


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2010)

slip said:


> chilly morning! heard and saw no turkeys. weird.
> 
> did see a river otter though (first wild one i've seen)
> telling a raccoon where to go.
> ...


sure beats being couped up in an office! 



SnowHunter said:


> yup, gotta keep up the Meanie Mom profile
> sounds like a great mornin Slip


----------



## slip (May 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> yup, gotta keep up the Meanie Mom profile
> 
> 
> sounds like a great mornin Slip



yes ma'am it was all good! just me and the cool morning sun watching over a CLOSED road. then some wise guy got the bright idea to ride his 4 wheeler and take his dogs down said road...and then behind me on the fire break.

wuz gunna go personally deliver a WMA map to him but the fire break lead to private property.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 10, 2010)

Did somebody call us 'old"???


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Did somebody call us 'old"???



 YOU read that too, huh??  Whatcha wanna do wiff him darlin'? tar & feathers? bungee cords over the swamp?


----------



## OutFishHim (May 10, 2010)

Why does it smell "old" in here?


----------



## SnowHunter (May 10, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Why does it smell "old" in here?






WOOT! Interview tomorrow at 11am!!


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Why does it smell "old" in here?


 lissen hear young girliegirl! 



SnowHunter said:


> WOOT! Interview tomorrow at 11am!!



 Whoo-Hooo!!  Good Luck!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> WOOT! Interview tomorrow at 11am!!



Alright Snowy,
Hope all goes well.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 10, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Why does it smell "old" in here?



You mean like moth balls and arthritis ointment.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> YOU read that too, huh??  Whatcha wanna do wiff him darlin'? tar & feathers? bungee cords over the swamp?




Let`s hang him by his hair, for a week or two... 



OutFishHim said:


> Why does it smell "old" in here?





You, are in trouble...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> you're sick, aren't you?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...









I think I was having a 'Flashback' from the seventies

I eventually came to


----------



## slip (May 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Did somebody call us 'old"???


 who would do such a thing?


Keebs said:


> YOU read that too, huh??  Whatcha wanna do wiff him darlin'? tar & feathers? bungee cords over the swamp?


yall should get him!


OutFishHim said:


> Why does it smell "old" in here?





Nicodemus said:


> Let`s hang him by his hair, for a week or two...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man i hope he doesnt have long hair!


----------



## OutFishHim (May 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> WOOT! Interview tomorrow at 11am!!



Yea Sista!!!!!



Keebs said:


> lissen hear young girliegirl!



Yes?



Sterlo58 said:


> You mean like moth balls and arthritis ointment.



You know how nursing homes just have *that* smell.....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2010)

slip said:


> chilly morning! heard and saw no turkeys. weird.
> 
> did see a river otter though (first wild one i've seen)
> telling a raccoon where to go.
> ...



slip....turkey or not.....that's what I call a good day in the woods


----------



## OutFishHim (May 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You, are in trouble...







Jeff C. said:


> I think I was having a 'Flashback' from the seventies
> 
> I eventually came to



I was born in the late 70's........just saying.......



slip said:


> who would do such a thing?
> 
> yall should get him!
> 
> ...



Wait for me Slip!


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 10, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Yea Sista!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh oh, I feel a fight brewin. I'm gunna pull up a barstool and watch.


----------



## OutFishHim (May 10, 2010)

I just got off the phone with one of our Dreamy, Hawt MOW's!



No, not the Mexican........


----------



## slip (May 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> slip....turkey or not.....that's what I call a good day in the woods


yes sir i agree.


OutFishHim said:


> Wait for me Slip!


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 10, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I just got off the phone with one of our Dreamy, Hawt MOW's!
> 
> 
> 
> No, not the Mexican........



Was he old ?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2010)

These youngun's just ain't got it figgered out yet. We're one day closer to our next birth and True Calling


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I was born in the late 70's........just saying.......
> 
> 
> 
> Wait for me Slip!




You missed out then


----------



## Nicodemus (May 10, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I just got off the phone with one of our Dreamy, Hawt MOW's!
> 
> 
> 
> No, not the Mexican........





Weren`t me!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2010)

Afternoon, Babes and Bro's!
Little grocery shopping on the way home and still got a pile of laundry to do. 
This Blue Crab sushi roll from Publix taste kinda funny.....


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon, Babes and Bro's!
> Little grocery shopping on the way home and still got a pile of laundry to do.
> This Blue Crab sushi roll from Publix taste kinda funny.....



Yeah, I have had some Publix sushi before that was kinda funky.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Weren`t me!



weren't me, neither.


----------



## OutFishHim (May 10, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Was he old ?



Not old........hard body........comes with apple juice.....in fact, he's in Nick's avatar......but it not Nick.....



Jeff C. said:


> You missed out then



There is nothing I've heard about it that makes me wish I had been there.....


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Let`s hang him by his hair, for a week or two...


Shoot Nic, that wouldn't hurt that young one bit, #1-he's too hard headed - #2- he's got too much hair! 



Jeff C. said:


> I think I was having a 'Flashback' from the seventies
> 
> I eventually came to


  



slip said:


> who would do such a thing?
> yall should get him!
> 
> man i hope he doesnt have long hair!





OutFishHim said:


> I was born in the late 70's........just saying.......
> Wait for me Slip!


dadblasted young whipper-snappers!  



OutFishHim said:


> I just got off the phone with one of our Dreamy, Hawt MOW's!
> No, not the Mexican........


  



Jeff C. said:


> These youngun's just ain't got it figgered out yet. We're one day closer to our next birth and True Calling


 I *LIKE* the way you put that!! 



Jeff C. said:


> You missed out then


 didn't she though?!?!? 



rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon, Babes and Bro's!
> Little grocery shopping on the way home and still got a pile of laundry to do.
> This Blue Crab sushi roll from Publix taste kinda funny.....



 you didn't hear???  it isn't really "Blue Crab" it's those fish eggs that made them folks sick that time! 
been nice knowing ya bamaboybubbawobertwoodarlin'....................


----------



## slip (May 10, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Yeah, I have had some Publix sushi before that was kinda funky.



it didnt kill you?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon, Babes and Bro's!
> Little grocery shopping on the way home and still got a pile of laundry to do.
> This Blue Crab sushi roll from Publix taste kinda funny.....



Scaryyyy!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 10, 2010)

slip said:


> it didnt kill you?



Just made me stronger.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Shoot Nic, that wouldn't hurt that young one bit, #1-he's too hard headed - #2- he's got too much hair!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This has sesame seeds on it. Think i've had enough of it, though. 


slip said:


> it didnt kill you?


 Not yet, but i'm not hungry anymore.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Not old........hard body........comes with apple juice.....in fact, he's in Nick's avatar......but it not Nick.....
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing I've heard about it that makes me wish I had been there.....




You were talking to the*WRONG*people then


----------



## Nicodemus (May 10, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Not old........hard body........comes with apple juice.....in fact, he's in Nick's avatar......but it not Nick.....





  What!!!??? You wuz talkin` to my youngun???


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> What!!!??? You wuz talkin` to my youngun???



Cougar.


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 10, 2010)

Good lord, it smells like death in here!!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (May 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You were talking to the*WRONG*people then



Umm...let's see......

1. I do NOT use or care for _any_ sorts of drugs.

2.  I do NOT care for any sorts of body hair.

3.  I take _daily_ 30 minute showers.


I just don't see how I would have fit in......


----------



## slip (May 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Good lord, it smells like death in here!!!!



how much you wanna bet the skeeters in my turkey huntin spot are still passed out?

lesson learned though, dont chow down on hard boiled eggs the night before yer hunt...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Good lord, it smells like death in here!!!!



Told you that sushi tasted funny.....


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 10, 2010)




----------



## OutFishHim (May 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> What!!!??? You wuz talkin` to my youngun???








Sterlo58 said:


> Cougar.



See sig line....



BBQBOSS said:


> Good lord, it smells like death in here!!!!



<-------------Me & Slip are hiding over here.....  *hurry*


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You were talking to the*WRONG*people then






Nicodemus said:


> What!!!??? You wuz talkin` to my youngun???


   



OutFishHim said:


> Umm...let's see......
> 
> 1. I do NOT use or care for _any_ sorts of drugs.
> 
> ...


Oh believe me sista, you would have fit in & LOVED it! 



slip said:


> how much you wanna bet the skeeters in my turkey huntin spot are still passed out?
> 
> lesson learned though, dont chow down on hard boiled eggs the night before yer hunt...



eeewwwwwwww


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 10, 2010)

Well as much as I'd like to hang around talkin bout hairless folks and unidentified smells, I better get back to work.


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 10, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Umm...let's see......
> 
> 1. I do NOT use or care for _any_ sorts of drugs.
> 
> ...




And you still smell funny!


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 10, 2010)

slip said:


> how much you wanna bet the skeeters in my turkey huntin spot are still passed out?
> 
> lesson learned though, dont chow down on hard boiled eggs the night before yer hunt...





rhbama3 said:


> Told you that sushi tasted funny.....



I was talkin about the funeral....uhhh nursing.... errrr old people.  

Ok, going to hide with fishygirl and eggboy!


----------



## OutFishHim (May 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> And you still smell funny!



It's called CLEAN Matt!


Speaking of smells, Mr. Turtle..........this is still the funniest thread EVER!!!!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=356060


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 10, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> It's called CLEAN Matt!
> 
> 
> Speaking of smells, Mr. Turtle..........this is still the funniest thread EVER!!!!
> ...


----------



## OutFishHim (May 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


>



I hear Creepy Chris is coming back again this year.....


Have we even seen him since lat DOG????


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Umm...let's see......
> 
> 1. I do NOT use or care for _any_ sorts of drugs.
> 
> ...




I SAID....You were talking to the *WRONG* people then


1. It was EXPERIMENTAL!!!

2. I am Highly evolved (very little body hair)

3. I took 1 HOUR-Daily showers


----------



## OutFishHim (May 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I SAID....You were talking to the *WRONG* people then
> 
> 
> 1. It was EXPERIMENTAL!!!
> ...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 10, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Umm...let's see......
> 
> 1. I do NOT use or care for _any_ sorts of drugs.
> Ritas are the strongest thing she likes
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>



sounds like a pretty fair assessment.


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>


  



Jeff C. said:


>



 Trust me chief, she's a keeper, but don't tell her I said so right now................


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>



No wonder


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Trust me chief, she's a keeper, but don't tell her I said so right now................



 <<< salted peanuts


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Trust me chief, she's a keeper, but don't tell her I said so right now................



I know she is....Lemme see if I can 'LURE' her back!!!

Hey...Lil girl.....want some gooooood candy???  It's Margarita flavoreddddd


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> <<< salted peanuts


got any 'stachios??? 



Jeff C. said:


> I know she is....Lemme see if I can 'LURE' her back!!!
> 
> Hey...Lil girl.....want some gooooood candy???  It's Margarita flavoreddddd


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> got any 'stachios???



nope, just peanuts, pop-tarts, and sardines. 
Should we warn Jeff now or just wait till he needs bandaging up?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 10, 2010)

It`s too hot, and I`m too crippled up, to be out there foolin` around with a dadgum garden!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I know she is....Lemme see if I can 'LURE' her back!!!
> 
> Hey...Lil girl.....want some gooooood candy???  It's Margarita flavoreddddd


It better have tequila in it 


rhbama3 said:


> nope, just peanuts, pop-tarts, and sardines.
> Should we warn Jeff now or just wait till he needs bandaging up?



A little bleeding is good for the soul.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s too hot, and I`m too crippled up, to be out there foolin` around with a dadgum garden!!!



Worth every drop of sweat and ounce of pain, when you bite in a fresh ripe mater.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2010)

BANDAGES????.....that's warning enough!!!!



I better go plant the rest of these flowers


----------



## Nicodemus (May 10, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Worth every drop of sweat and ounce of pain, when you bite in a fresh ripe mater.





Can`t argue with that logic!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s too hot, and I`m too crippled up, to be out there foolin` around with a dadgum garden!!!



That's what I did yesterday Nic. Couldn't hardly move today Still got some flowers left to plant though, but it's very cool here.

Can't wait to bite in to one of those mater's, squash, pepper's, and cucumber's though, 3 legged


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> nope, just peanuts, pop-tarts, and sardines.
> Should we warn Jeff now or just wait till he needs bandaging up?


peanuts are good................ ya done ruint it now! tyvm! 



Nicodemus said:


> It`s too hot, and I`m too crippled up, to be out there foolin` around with a dadgum garden!!!


You best get it done today, the rest of the week is gonna be killer! 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Worth every drop of sweat and ounce of pain, when you bite in a fresh ripe mater.



 so true!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Can`t argue with that logic!!!!





Jeff C. said:


> That's what I did yesterday Nic. Couldn't hardly move today Still got some flowers left to plant though, but it's very cool here.
> 
> Can't wait to bite in to one of those mater's, squash, pepper's, and cucumber's though, 3 legged



Better than any Grocery's store in the world.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 10, 2010)

Afternoon folks...  How goes it in here...


----------



## Nicodemus (May 10, 2010)

Hey Keebs, nice avatar!!


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Afternoon folks...  How goes it in here...


Hiya Kim! 



Nicodemus said:


> Hey Keebs, nice avatar!!


Thankya Nic!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Afternoon folks...  How goes it in here...



Dunno yet. Just started the washing machine. How long are suds supposed to come out the top?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Dunno yet. Just started the washing machine. How long are suds supposed to come out the top?





When I first moved out on my own, and washed my first clothes, I figured the more soap, the cleaner. it took a little while for me to be able to get wade to the machine. Them clothes was clean though. For a month after that, if I got caught in a rainstorm, I sudsed up. It woulda been a mess if I fell in the creek.


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Dunno yet. Just started the washing machine. How long are suds supposed to come out the top?



Just until the spin cycle............... i think............


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> When I first moved out on my own, and washed my first clothes, I figured the more soap, the cleaner. it took a little while for me to be able to get wade to the machine. Them clothes was clean though. For a month after that, if I got caught in a rainstorm, I sudsed up. It woulda been a mess if I fell in the creek.


I thought the same thing. That little plastic top just didn't look like enough soap at all. 


Keebs said:


> Just until the spin cycle............... i think............


Thank ya, baby!


----------



## OutFishHim (May 10, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>



You forgot to mention the payment method......



Keebs said:


> Trust me chief, she's a keeper, but don't tell her I said so right now................



I won't tell her either!



Jeff C. said:


> I know she is....Lemme see if I can 'LURE' her back!!!
> 
> Hey...Lil girl.....want some gooooood candy???  It's Margarita flavoreddddd



Strawberry or Lime?



threeleggedpigmy said:


> It better have tequila in it



He ain't lyin'!



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Afternoon folks...  How goes it in here...



Hey Kim!


----------



## OutFishHim (May 10, 2010)

This is the only thread that has been posted in, in the last 3 hours, on the campfire...


----------



## SnowHunter (May 10, 2010)




----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 10, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> You forgot to mention the payment method......
> 
> 
> :


Gormet Coffee and sugar 


SnowHunter said:


>



Hello Snowy


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 10, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> This is the only thread that has been posted in, in the last 3 hours, on the campfire...



Where else can you discuss such important topics as:

smelly old people
Hairless bodies
Bad sushi
laundry problems
30 minute showers

Where else do you need to post?


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> This is the only thread that has been posted in, in the last 3 hours, on the campfire...


There's other threads???????????? 



SnowHunter said:


>






Sterlo58 said:


> Where else can you discuss such important topics as:
> 
> smelly old people
> Hairless bodies
> ...


My point exactly!!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Whoo-Hooo!!  Good Luck!!





Sterlo58 said:


> Alright Snowy,
> Hope all goes well.





OutFishHim said:


> Yea Sista!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> smell.....


Thanky thanky yall!!  


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hello Snowy


Hey AJ  


Sterlo58 said:


> Where else can you discuss such important topics as:
> 
> smelly old people
> Hairless bodies
> ...


 Hey Neil!!  



Hey OFHSista!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 10, 2010)

The rooster is on borrowed time...


----------



## SnowHunter (May 10, 2010)

Heyyyyyyy Keebs! 

Wingman!


----------



## slip (May 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> The rooster is on borrowed time...



crowin too much?


----------



## SnowHunter (May 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> The rooster is on borrowed time...



 ut oh


----------



## OutFishHim (May 10, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Gormet Coffee and sugar







Sterlo58 said:


> Where else can you discuss such important topics as:
> 
> smelly old people
> Hairless bodies
> ...



True....but on the occasion, I must go stir the freshwater fishing section.....



SnowHunter said:


> Thanky thanky yall!!
> 
> Hey AJ
> 
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Where else can you discuss such important topics as:
> 
> smelly old people
> Hairless bodies
> ...



woohoo!!!!
Sterlo did the Driveler!
I'm off tonight now!


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> woohoo!!!!
> Sterlo did the Driveler!
> I'm off tonight now!



Glad to help out.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> woohoo!!!!
> Sterlo did the Driveler!
> I'm off tonight now!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Heyyyyyyy Keebs!
> 
> Wingman!



Hey purty lady!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (May 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> The rooster is on borrowed time...



Who is the rooster?



rhbama3 said:


> woohoo!!!!
> Sterlo did the Driveler!
> I'm off tonight now!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey purty lady!!!



no more bearded feathered critters?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 10, 2010)

slip said:


> crowin too much?




Nope, jumped on The Redhead and spurred her.




OutFishHim said:


> Who is the rooster?





Our resident rooster, goes by the name of Abner. I broke up the fioght between them, and he bowed up and hit me right below the knee. Wrong move. I beat him down with my hat, picked him up and rammed his head into the roof 8 or 10 times, threw him across the pen, caught him on the rebound, and squoze him till his eyes bugged out. Then bounced him agin the ground. He ain`t happy right now.

If any aninmal rights activists want to come by and protest, they will get the same treatment. 

I`m gonna sell this varmint to a mexican. that`ll learn him.


----------



## slip (May 10, 2010)

its raining 


i hope its raining where ill be hunting in the morning too


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m gonna sell this varmint to a mexican. that`ll learn him.


 
I bet Otis would take him. He needs all the leverage he can get.


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Nope, jumped on The Redhead and spurred her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 I TOLD you shoulda gotten a Buff!! 
Seriously, hope The Redhead is ok!


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 10, 2010)

Yep it's sprinkling here. Hope it don't rain too much. Just finished cuttin grass. Ain't ready to start over.


----------



## slip (May 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Nope, jumped on The Redhead and spurred her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



danng, i dont blame you. if my rooster did that he'd be hanging from a tree by his feet. alive


----------



## Nicodemus (May 10, 2010)

I`m debatin` on throwin` him in the microwave oven for about 2 minutes, just to see what happens...


----------



## slip (May 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I TOLD you shoulda gotten a Buff!!
> Seriously, hope The Redhead is ok!



silkie roosters too. keeps the peace with the hens just fine, but never ever even comes up to people...did try to pick a fight with my turkey one time, she got him by the neck and tossed him a good one. never did that again.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m debatin` on throwin` him in the microwave oven for about 2 minutes, just to see what happens...



That would be messy. Just use him for hawk throwin practice.


----------



## slip (May 10, 2010)

slip said:


> its raining



ahh heck i forgot my hunting stuff is in the back of the truck.


close one.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> no more bearded feathered critters?



No, and i'm probably done. I'm gonna ride my 4-wheeler around my lease tomomorrow and see if there is gobbler sign, but i'll be sleeping late saturday morning if there isn't any. A nice Gobbler and a big jake wasn't a bad year at all. I could've killed another jake this past weekend but hated to do that.
Gotta go pick up my daughter from practice, see ya'll later!


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 10, 2010)

Well, I got to go whoop up some porkchops, taters and beans. Catch up with yall later.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2010)

You need to call the Chicken Whisperer Nick, calm that sucker right down...

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lvGbJ4oyJj0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lvGbJ4oyJj0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> No, and i'm probably done. I'm gonna ride my 4-wheeler around my lease tomomorrow and see if there is gobbler sign,


 
Here's you one Rob. Maybe if you hung this up it'd draw em' in???!!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Nope, jumped on The Redhead and spurred her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hate to say this Nic, but I sure woulda liked to have seen this little "dispute"!!!


Seriously, though, I'm glad the little bugger did'nt hurt Mrs. B.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need to call the Chicken Whisperer Nick, calm that sucker right down...
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lvGbJ4oyJj0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lvGbJ4oyJj0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>





Oh, I have the ways, means, and temperament, to calm him down, and I will enjoy this immensely. He done got my dander up when he messed with The Redhead.  When I get done with him, to borrow a term from a dear friend, "He ain`t doin` too good..."


----------



## OutFishHim (May 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh, I have the ways, means, and temperament, to calm him down, and I will enjoy this immensely. He done got my dander up when he messed with The Redhead.  When I get done with him, to borrow a term from a dear friend, "He ain`t doin` too good..."



I don't think you should be so rough with your rooster.....it just sounds mean....


----------



## slip (May 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh, I have the ways, means, and temperament, to calm him down, and I will enjoy this immensely. He done got my dander up when he messed with The Redhead.  When I get done with him, to borrow a term from a dear friend, "He ain`t doin` too good..."



ya ought to make a meal of him,Nic. for you or a critter....such as my avatar


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Dunno yet. Just started the washing machine. How long are suds supposed to come out the top?





Nicodemus said:


> When I first moved out on my own, and washed my first clothes, I figured the more soap, the cleaner. it took a little while for me to be able to get wade to the machine. Them clothes was clean though. For a month after that, if I got caught in a rainstorm, I sudsed up. It woulda been a mess if I fell in the creek.





Keebs said:


> Just until the spin cycle............... i think............







OutFishHim said:


> I won't tell her either!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have Many flavors



SnowHunter said:


>



Heyyyyy Snowyyyyy



slip said:


> crowin too much?



Evenin' slip



OutFishHim said:


> True....but on the occasion, I must go stir the freshwater fishing section.....



Shoulda went more often....I had to come over here



rhbama3 said:


> woohoo!!!!
> Sterlo did the Driveler!
> I'm off tonight now!



I see that....no DD tonight



Sterlo58 said:


> Glad to help out.



Not bad dude



Nicodemus said:


> I`m debatin` on throwin` him in the microwave oven for about 2 minutes, just to see what happens...


----------



## slip (May 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' slip



Howdy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2010)

slip said:


> Howdy.


 
You get lost?


----------



## slip (May 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You get lost?



i dont get lost, i just take the way with a better view.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 10, 2010)

slip said:


> i dont get lost, i just take the way with a better view.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2010)

slip said:


> i dont get lost, i just take the way with a better view.


 
I believe it was Dan'l Boone that said it best. "I never have been lost. I've been a might bewildered a time or two though."


----------



## Nicodemus (May 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I believe it was Dan'l Boone that said it best. "I never have been lost. I've been a might bewildered a time or two though."





Bridger...


----------



## slip (May 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I believe it was Dan'l Boone that said it best. "I never have been lost. I've been a might bewildered a time or two though."



some days, when the weather is good, i wish i would get "lost" in the woods for a few days.

weird as it might sound...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Bridger...


 
You sure? I found this on ThinkExist.com

<TABLE style="MARGIN-TOP: 5px" cellSpacing=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=sqtdq colSpan=2>“I can't say I was ever lost, but I was bewildered once for three days.”</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



Daniel Boone quote
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Nicodemus (May 10, 2010)

May be, but Bridger told it to some traders at the Summer Rondyvoo.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> May be, but Bridger told it to some traders at the Summer Rondyvoo.




I was there...


----------



## SnowHunter (May 10, 2010)

geeeeeeeeez yall blew up my inbox


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> geeeeeeeeez yall blew up my inbox


 
At least it didn't smell bad....


----------



## SnowHunter (May 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> At least it didn't smell bad....



thank gawd for that


----------



## OutFishHim (May 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> At least it didn't smell bad....



I told you I take 30 minute showers!  Wait, you already know that!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I told you I take 30 minute showers! Wait, you already know that!


 
That was a quick supper/dinner cooking session. What'd you make, popcorn?


----------



## OutFishHim (May 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That was a quick supper/dinner cooking session. What'd you make, popcorn?



Just took the pasta off.  Alfredo with chicken and broccoli is simmering......Just waiting on the oven to finish warming up for the garlic bread...


----------



## baldfish (May 10, 2010)

Evening dribblers


----------



## slip (May 10, 2010)

its still raining.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I told you I take 30 minute showers!  Wait, you already know that!



How big a water heater do you have?
I COULD take a 30 minute shower, but that last 15 minutes without hot water would be rough!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 10, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Just took the pasta off.  Alfredo with chicken and broccoli is simmering......Just waiting on the oven to finish warming up for the garlic bread...


garlic bread? Thanks, I just gained 10lbs  


baldfish said:


> Evening dribblers


Hey Charlie 


slip said:


> its still raining.



here too a bit. Got the door propped open...ahhhh


----------



## OutFishHim (May 10, 2010)

slip said:


> its still raining.



Hey Charlie!



rhbama3 said:


> How big a water heater do you have?
> I COULD take a 30 minute shower, but that last 15 minutes without hot water would be rough!



I dunno.....ask AJ......


----------



## SnowHunter (May 10, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Charlie!
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno.....ask AJ......



Uh, Sista, that was slip


----------



## dougefresh (May 10, 2010)

Mornin Folks


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2010)

I get the impression that pirate babe with the huge water heater wants a full recap. Let me get my daughter headed in the right direction with her project.


----------



## slip (May 10, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Charlie!
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno.....ask AJ......





SnowHunter said:


> Uh, Sista, that was slip


----------



## SnowHunter (May 10, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks


Mornin Doug!!! 


rhbama3 said:


> I get the impression that pirate babe with the huge water heater wants a full recap. Let me get my daughter headed in the right direction with her project.


YAY!! A Daily Driveler  on the way


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I get the impression that pirate babe with the huge water heater wants a full recap. Let me get my daughter headed in the right direction with her project.


 
This one oughta be good, creative wording and all. I wonder if anyone has ever been banned for doing a driveler??


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 10, 2010)

Long trip over, now time to relaxxx.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Long trip over, now time to relaxxx.


 
Hey boss, how've you been?


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey boss, how've you been?


Been busier than a cat covering up. Yeah that's right. Taking care of folks and the farm place.


----------



## dougefresh (May 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Doug!!!
> 
> YAY!! A Daily Driveler  on the way


Hey Snowy



hogtrap44 said:


> Long trip over, now time to relaxxx.


What up HT Welcome back.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This one oughta be good, creative wording and all. I wonder if anyone has ever been banned for doing a driveler??


 


hogtrap44 said:


> Long trip over, now time to relaxxx.



Hey HT! Good to see ya back!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Hey Snowy
> 
> What up HT Welcome back.


 
Hey Doug, did SGG tell you where she hid those new reels?


----------



## dougefresh (May 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Doug, did SGG tell you where she hid those new reels?



Nope, but I did some snoopin and found them. Got all of them accounted for. Going to have to do some rod swapin for my 2 but I think I have it figured out. 




Well I might just go get 2 new rods anyway.


----------



## Otis (May 10, 2010)

Any yall ever had a dream you ate the worlds largest marshmellow and woke up with no pillow?


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 10, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Hey Snowy
> 
> What up HT Welcome back.


Good to be back buddy. Got lots done.



SnowHunter said:


> Hey HT! Good to see ya back!!


Hi ya Snowy. Missed you and all folkz while gone. No puters where i was.


----------



## dougefresh (May 10, 2010)

Otis said:


> Any yall ever had a dream you ate the worlds largest marshmellow and woke up with no pillow?



Not yet. 

Sing a song bout it for us.


----------



## DeltaHalo (May 10, 2010)

howdy peeps...


----------



## baldfish (May 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> garlic bread? Thanks, I just gained 10lbs
> 
> Hey Charlie
> 
> ...



Snowbabe



OutFishHim said:


> Hey Charlie!
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno.....ask AJ......



showeringhawtpiratebabe



Miguel Cervantes said:


> This one oughta be good, creative wording and all. I wonder if anyone has ever been banned for doing a driveler??



Could be interesting


----------



## SnowHunter (May 10, 2010)

DeltaHalo said:


> howdy peeps...



Hey Sean


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2010)

DeltaHalo said:


> howdy peeps...


 
Hey Sean, guess what I scarfed up at our WalMart the other night. Cleaned them plum out...


----------



## Otis (May 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Sean, guess what I scarfed up at our WalMart the other night. Cleaned them plum out...


 

Little blue pills?


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 10, 2010)

Would like to give a shot out to Daves pressure washing out of acworth!  http://www.daves-pressure.com/index.html

Called him this morning to get a quote. Said he couldn't get to it until Thursday morning.  I said that was fine.  Told me he would stop by and take a look since he was working in the area.  He finished up early and called me about 2pm to tell me the damage and i gave him the go ahead.  Said he would do the driveway today and the rest on Thursday.  Well when I got home at 6 he was finishing up the whole job!!    Whole house, 2 decks, driveway and sidewalk.  Now that is service my friend. He even worked through the rain to git-r-done!!!   Did an excellent job!!  Nice feller.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 10, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Would like to give a shot out to Daves pressure washing out of acworth!  http://www.daves-pressure.com/index.html
> 
> Called him this morning to get a quote. Said he couldn't get to it until Thursday morning.  I said that was fine.  Told me he would stop by and take a look since he was working in the area.  He finished up early and called me about 2pm to tell me the damage and i gave him the go ahead.  Said he would do the driveway today and the rest on Thursday.  Well when I got home at 6 he was finishing up the whole job!!    Whole house, 2 decks, driveway and sidewalk.  Now that is service my friend. He even worked through the rain to git-r-done!!!   Did an excellent job!!  Nice feller.



good stuff right there


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2010)

Dear lawd, what is WRONG with you people?
I can't believe i just read all of todays drivel at one sitting. This will take some thinking to avoid infractions.....


----------



## SnowHunter (May 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Dear lawd, what is WRONG with you people?
> I can't believe i just read all of todays drivel at one sitting. This will take some thinking to avoid infractions.....



   yup, outta be an interesting driveler  good luck Wingman!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks



Mornin' douge!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Dear lawd, what is WRONG with you people?
> I can't believe i just read all of todays drivel at one sitting. This will take some thinking to avoid infractions.....


 
Lot's of chokin, swingin and bangin wasn't there....


----------



## Otis (May 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Dear lawd, what is WRONG with you people?
> I can't believe i just read all of todays drivel at one sitting. This will take some thinking to avoid infractions.....


 

Sorry boss, I was sleeping all day. Promise to stir up the coals and have it flaming in here tonight.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2010)

Otis said:


> Sorry boss, I was sleeping all day. Promise to stir up the coals and have it flaming in here tonight.


 
Might wanna wear your kevlar, you know, just in case..


----------



## slip (May 10, 2010)

Otis said:


> Sorry boss, I was sleeping all day. Promise to stir up the coals and have it flaming in here tonight.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Might wanna wear your kevlar, you know, just in case..



oh lawd, and Quack just showed up too, this place is gunna blow up.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2010)

Hi !!


Gotta work 13 more days then off 2 weeks for some R & R!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 10, 2010)

Want me to lock it down?


----------



## dougefresh (May 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' douge!!!


What up Jeff.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi !!
> 
> 
> Gotta work 13 more days then off 2 weeks for some R & R!!


HEEEYYY Misty


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2010)

slip said:


> oh lawd, and Quack just showed up too, this place is gunna blow up.


 
Long as we wear clothspins on our noses and no one strikes a match we should be safe.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi !!
> 
> 
> Gotta work 13 more days then off 2 weeks for some R & R!!


 
Rum & Rootbeer?? 



Nicodemus said:


> Want me to lock it down?


 
NOOO, just ban Otis...


----------



## slip (May 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Want me to lock it down?



Noo just ban that mexican who stole sparky.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' douge!!!


Hey there JEff 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi !!
> 
> 
> Gotta work 13 more days then off 2 weeks for some R & R!!


 



Nicodemus said:


> Want me to lock it down?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2010)

slip said:


> Noo just ban that mexican who stole sparky.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2010)

Looks like a full house tonight!!


----------



## Otis (May 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Might wanna wear your kevlar, you know, just in case..


 

Not need for a kevlar, just had my coffee so I am good. 




Nicodemus said:


> Want me to lock it down?


 

You won't do it. Ur skerd of us. And if ya do, I am taking all these idgits to the PF for a mass attack.


----------



## Otis (May 10, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Looks like a full house tonight!!


 


I hear Coozie got his facebook page. I don't think he coming back to daddy anymore.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Rum & Rootbeer??
> 
> 
> 
> NOOO, just ban Otis...





slip said:


> Noo just ban that mexican who stole sparky.





Otis said:


> Not need for a kevlar, just had my coffee so I am good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe this is called a "target rich enviroment". Be hard to miss, no matter which way I shoot!!!!  

Skerd??  You know me better than that!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey there JEff




Snowyyyyy!!! You ever get them test results back???


----------



## slip (May 10, 2010)

Otis said:


> Ur skerd of us.



seth? is that you?


----------



## SnowHunter (May 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Snowyyyyy!!! You ever get them test results back???



Not yet, gonna give em a couple days, cuz the new Ped Dr has got to be swamped, he just started there last week  Figure by Wed, if I haven't heard, I'll give em a call


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2010)

THE DAILY DRIVELER

Jeffr not working hard, JM driveby, OFH outta creamer but finds $10 Oprah handbag( Redneckcamo nauseated), OFH da Oprah fan, BBQBOSS thoughts on handbag(ban OFH request-denied), Sterlo hates, black coffee vs. creamer coffee(black coffee sux), idjits, Nicodemus grr, Snowbabe awake, Otis yelling, GBelle arrives, Snowbabe cajun joke, Otis on guard duty, the two Jeffs, Strych9 off, DOGII, Sunshine dieting(BBQBOSS diet help offer), Timmay driveby, ode to the haybale(JM tarp offer), Sunshine cleaning fish, Keebs greets multiple peeps(single posts?), Chuckiepoo, Snowy chewing gum, barn plundering, Sulli countdown to BP Oil Beach, Slip nature watching(no turkey), smelly old people, Snowbabe job interview(good luck), more old folk offending, OFH phone call(not Miguel, Nic, or me), crab sushi from Publix(nasty), Keebs MMQ, cougar, nursing home smells, OFH sez: no drugs no hair and long showers, creepy Chris, Jeffc wrong people, Tripod response to OFH mantra, she's a keeper(trap set), gardener Nic, bandaging Jeffc(trap sprung), garden tawk, RM driveby, laundry newbie, Sterlo mini-driveler, the Redhead assaulted by rooster(spurred), the rooster assaulted by Nic( concussion, choked, good air time), raining on Slip, chicken tawk, turkey hunting over?, the chicken whisperer, Jeffc MMQ, Bridger or Boone?, Snowy box blown up, OFH shower revisited and dinner(10lb. garlic bread), Baldfish returns, DougE awake, Hogtrap home, Otis eats pillow, DeltaHalo arrives


----------



## Otis (May 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I believe this is called a "target rich enviroment". Be hard to miss, no matter which way I shoot!!!!
> 
> Skerd?? You know me better than that!


 



You mess with us and we will give Quack a 12 pack and a feather and tell him to go play pin the tail on Nic.


----------



## Otis (May 10, 2010)

slip said:


> seth? is that you?


 


Look here little sparky, don't start none and there won't be none.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> THE DAILY DRIVELER
> 
> Jeffr not working hard, JM driveby, OFH outta creamer but finds $10 Oprah handbag( Redneckcamo nauseated), OFH da Oprah fan, BBQBOSS thoughts on handbag(ban OFH request-denied), Sterlo hates, black coffee vs. creamer coffee(black coffee sux), idjits, Nicodemus grr, Snowbabe awake, Otis yelling, GBelle arrives, Snowbabe cajun joke, Otis on guard duty, the two Jeffs, Strych9 off, DOGII, Sunshine dieting(BBQBOSS diet help offer), Timmay driveby, ode to the haybale(JM tarp offer), Sunshine cleaning fish, Keebs greets multiple peeps(single posts?), Chuckiepoo, Snowy chewing gum, barn plundering, Sulli countdown to BP Oil Beach, Slip nature watching(no turkey), smelly old people, Snowbabe job interview(good luck), more old folk offending, OFH phone call(not Miguel, Nic, or me), crab sushi from Publix(nasty), Keebs MMQ, cougar, nursing home smells, OFH sez: no drugs no hair and long showers, creepy Chris, Jeffc wrong people, Tripod response to OFH mantra, she's a keeper(trap set), gardener Nic, bandaging Jeffc(trap sprung), garden tawk, RM driveby, laundry newbie, Sterlo mini-driveler, the Redhead assaulted by rooster(spurred), the rooster assaulted by Nic( concussion, choked, good air time), raining on Slip, chicken tawk, turkey hunting over?, the chicken whisperer, Jeffc MMQ, Bridger or Boone?, Snowy box blown up, OFH shower revisited and dinner(10lb. garlic bread), Baldfish returns, DougE awake, Hogtrap home, Otis eats pillow, DeltaHalo arrives





one of them rare form days, eh Wingman?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 10, 2010)

Otis said:


> You mess with us and we will give Quack a 12 pack and a feather and tell him to go play pin the tail on Nic.



We`re buddies, Quack and me. Mess with us, and we`ll turn you into either duck soup, or an Apache pincussion.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2010)

Otis said:


> You mess with us and we will give Quack a 12 pack and a feather and tell him to go play pin the tail on Nic.



How do I get roped into all this mess when I have NOTHING to do with it??

Reminds me of school, getting blamed for stuff on days that I cut!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> THE DAILY DRIVELER
> 
> Jeffr not working hard, JM driveby, OFH outta creamer but finds $10 Oprah handbag( Redneckcamo nauseated), OFH da Oprah fan, BBQBOSS thoughts on handbag(ban OFH request-denied), Sterlo hates, black coffee vs. creamer coffee(black coffee sux), idjits, Nicodemus grr, Snowbabe awake, Otis yelling, GBelle arrives, Snowbabe cajun joke, Otis on guard duty, the two Jeffs, Strych9 off, DOGII, Sunshine dieting(BBQBOSS diet help offer), Timmay driveby, ode to the haybale(JM tarp offer), Sunshine cleaning fish, Keebs greets multiple peeps(single posts?), Chuckiepoo, Snowy chewing gum, barn plundering, Sulli countdown to BP Oil Beach, Slip nature watching(no turkey), smelly old people, Snowbabe job interview(good luck), more old folk offending, OFH phone call(not Miguel, Nic, or me), crab sushi from Publix(nasty), Keebs MMQ, cougar, nursing home smells, OFH sez: no drugs no hair and long showers, creepy Chris, Jeffc wrong people, Tripod response to OFH mantra, she's a keeper(trap set), gardener Nic, bandaging Jeffc(trap sprung), garden tawk, RM driveby, laundry newbie, Sterlo mini-driveler, the Redhead assaulted by rooster(spurred), the rooster assaulted by Nic( concussion, choked, good air time), raining on Slip, chicken tawk, turkey hunting over?, the chicken whisperer, Jeffc MMQ, Bridger or Boone?, Snowy box blown up, OFH shower revisited and dinner(10lb. garlic bread), Baldfish returns, DougE awake, Hogtrap home, Otis eats pillow, DeltaHalo arrives


----------



## Otis (May 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> We`re buddies, Quack and me. Mess with us, and we`ll turn you into either duck soup, or an Apache pincussion.


 

Don't tell Pap that. He gets jelious real easy. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> How do I get roped into all this mess when I have NOTHING to do with it??
> 
> Reminds me of school, getting blamed for stuff on days that I cut!


 

Your kinda like that fat kid on the playground, gotta blame it on someone.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> THE DAILY DRIVELER
> 
> Jeffr not working hard, JM driveby, OFH outta creamer but finds $10 Oprah handbag( Redneckcamo nauseated), OFH da Oprah fan, BBQBOSS thoughts on handbag(ban OFH request-denied), Sterlo hates, black coffee vs. creamer coffee(black coffee sux), idjits, Nicodemus grr, Snowbabe awake, Otis yelling, GBelle arrives, Snowbabe cajun joke, Otis on guard duty, the two Jeffs, Strych9 off, DOGII, Sunshine dieting(BBQBOSS diet help offer), Timmay driveby, ode to the haybale(JM tarp offer), Sunshine cleaning fish, Keebs greets multiple peeps(single posts?), Chuckiepoo, Snowy chewing gum, barn plundering, Sulli countdown to BP Oil Beach, Slip nature watching(no turkey), smelly old people, Snowbabe job interview(good luck), more old folk offending, OFH phone call(not Miguel, Nic, or me), crab sushi from Publix(nasty), Keebs MMQ, cougar, nursing home smells, OFH sez: no drugs no hair and long showers, creepy Chris, Jeffc wrong people, Tripod response to OFH mantra, she's a keeper(trap set), gardener Nic, bandaging Jeffc(trap sprung), garden tawk, RM driveby, laundry newbie, Sterlo mini-driveler, the Redhead assaulted by rooster(spurred), the rooster assaulted by Nic( concussion, choked, good air time), raining on Slip, chicken tawk, turkey hunting over?, the chicken whisperer, Jeffc MMQ, Bridger or Boone?, Snowy box blown up, OFH shower revisited and dinner(10lb. garlic bread), Baldfish returns, DougE awake, Hogtrap home, Otis eats pillow, DeltaHalo arrives



Dang RH,
I think you pulled it off without any infractionary comments.
Good job Bama.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> THE DAILY DRIVELER
> 
> Jeffr not working hard, JM driveby, OFH outta creamer but finds $10 Oprah handbag( Redneckcamo nauseated), OFH da Oprah fan, BBQBOSS thoughts on handbag(ban OFH request-denied), Sterlo hates, black coffee vs. creamer coffee(black coffee sux), idjits, Nicodemus grr, Snowbabe awake, Otis yelling, GBelle arrives, Snowbabe cajun joke, Otis on guard duty, the two Jeffs, Strych9 off, DOGII, Sunshine dieting(BBQBOSS diet help offer), Timmay driveby, ode to the haybale(JM tarp offer), Sunshine cleaning fish, Keebs greets multiple peeps(single posts?), Chuckiepoo, Snowy chewing gum, barn plundering, Sulli countdown to BP Oil Beach, Slip nature watching(no turkey), smelly old people, Snowbabe job interview(good luck), more old folk offending, OFH phone call(not Miguel, Nic, or me), crab sushi from Publix(nasty), Keebs MMQ, cougar, nursing home smells, OFH sez: no drugs no hair and long showers, creepy Chris, Jeffc wrong people, Tripod response to OFH mantra, she's a keeper(trap set), gardener Nic, bandaging Jeffc(trap sprung), garden tawk, RM driveby, laundry newbie, Sterlo mini-driveler, the Redhead assaulted by rooster(spurred), the rooster assaulted by Nic( concussion, choked, good air time), raining on Slip, chicken tawk, turkey hunting over?, the chicken whisperer, Jeffc MMQ, Bridger or Boone?, Snowy box blown up, OFH shower revisited and dinner(10lb. garlic bread), Baldfish returns, DougE awake, Hogtrap home, Otis eats pillow, DeltaHalo arrives


 
WHEW!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> one of them rare form days, eh Wingman?



yep.


----------



## slip (May 10, 2010)

Otis said:


> Look here little sparky, don't start none and there won't be none.



Quack.....



help.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How do I get roped into all this mess when I have NOTHING to do with it??
> 
> Reminds me of school, getting blamed for stuff on days that I cut!



Don't worry we forgive you anyway!!!


----------



## dougefresh (May 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> THE DAILY DRIVELER
> 
> Jeffr not working hard, JM driveby, OFH outta creamer but finds $10 Oprah handbag( Redneckcamo nauseated), OFH da Oprah fan, BBQBOSS thoughts on handbag(ban OFH request-denied), Sterlo hates, black coffee vs. creamer coffee(black coffee sux), idjits, Nicodemus grr, Snowbabe awake, Otis yelling, GBelle arrives, Snowbabe cajun joke, Otis on guard duty, the two Jeffs, Strych9 off, DOGII, Sunshine dieting(BBQBOSS diet help offer), Timmay driveby, ode to the haybale(JM tarp offer), Sunshine cleaning fish, Keebs greets multiple peeps(single posts?), Chuckiepoo, Snowy chewing gum, barn plundering, Sulli countdown to BP Oil Beach, Slip nature watching(no turkey), smelly old people, Snowbabe job interview(good luck), more old folk offending, OFH phone call(not Miguel, Nic, or me), crab sushi from Publix(nasty), Keebs MMQ, cougar, nursing home smells, OFH sez: no drugs no hair and long showers, creepy Chris, Jeffc wrong people, Tripod response to OFH mantra, she's a keeper(trap set), gardener Nic, bandaging Jeffc(trap sprung), garden tawk, RM driveby, laundry newbie, Sterlo mini-driveler, the Redhead assaulted by rooster(spurred), the rooster assaulted by Nic( concussion, choked, good air time), raining on Slip, chicken tawk, turkey hunting over?, the chicken whisperer, Jeffc MMQ, Bridger or Boone?, Snowy box blown up, OFH shower revisited and dinner(10lb. garlic bread), Baldfish returns, DougE awake, Hogtrap home, Otis eats pillow, DeltaHalo arrives





Not real sure I am awake though.


----------



## DeltaHalo (May 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Sean


Howdy!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Sean, guess what I scarfed up at our WalMart the other night. Cleaned them plum out...


Turbolax???
Maybe the Black n/ yella???



Otis said:


> I hear Coozie got his facebook page. I don't think he coming back to daddy anymore.


He a Baller now!!


----------



## slip (May 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> THE DAILY DRIVELER
> 
> Jeffr not working hard, JM driveby, OFH outta creamer but finds $10 Oprah handbag( Redneckcamo nauseated), OFH da Oprah fan, BBQBOSS thoughts on handbag(ban OFH request-denied), Sterlo hates, black coffee vs. creamer coffee(black coffee sux), idjits, Nicodemus grr, Snowbabe awake, Otis yelling, GBelle arrives, Snowbabe cajun joke, Otis on guard duty, the two Jeffs, Strych9 off, DOGII, Sunshine dieting(BBQBOSS diet help offer), Timmay driveby, ode to the haybale(JM tarp offer), Sunshine cleaning fish, Keebs greets multiple peeps(single posts?), Chuckiepoo, Snowy chewing gum, barn plundering, Sulli countdown to BP Oil Beach, Slip nature watching(no turkey), smelly old people, Snowbabe job interview(good luck), more old folk offending, OFH phone call(not Miguel, Nic, or me), crab sushi from Publix(nasty), Keebs MMQ, cougar, nursing home smells, OFH sez: no drugs no hair and long showers, creepy Chris, Jeffc wrong people, Tripod response to OFH mantra, she's a keeper(trap set), gardener Nic, bandaging Jeffc(trap sprung), garden tawk, RM driveby, laundry newbie, Sterlo mini-driveler, the Redhead assaulted by rooster(spurred), the rooster assaulted by Nic( concussion, choked, good air time), raining on Slip, chicken tawk, turkey hunting over?, the chicken whisperer, Jeffc MMQ, Bridger or Boone?, Snowy box blown up, OFH shower revisited and dinner(10lb. garlic bread), Baldfish returns, DougE awake, Hogtrap home, Otis eats pillow, DeltaHalo arrives



 nice one. 
better you than me too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2010)

DeltaHalo said:


> Maybe the Black n/ yella???
> !


 
YUP!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2010)

slip said:


> Quack.....
> 
> 
> 
> help.



I gotcha back lil brother!!


----------



## DeltaHalo (May 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> YUP!!!!



Sweet, my wally world had about 7, and I snagged em last week. 
They were fresh out of the model A bomber's though..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotcha back lil brother!!


 
RUN SLIP,,,,,,RUUUUNNNN!!!!



DeltaHalo said:


> Sweet, my wally world had about 7, and I snagged em last week.
> They were fresh out of the model A bomber's though..


 
Crap, I forgot to look for those...


----------



## Nicodemus (May 10, 2010)

Brother Robert, you are to be commended.


----------



## DeltaHalo (May 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> RUN SLIP,,,,,,RUUUUNNNN!!!!







Miguel Cervantes said:


> Crap, I forgot to look for those...


Better get on it! Time is a wastin'

Oh yeah, 10 more days!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 10, 2010)

Evening folks...   I see ya'll a being just as crazy as ever in here...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Brother Robert, you are to be commited.



fixed it for you. 
It was a really bad day for Abner.


----------



## DeltaHalo (May 10, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening folks...   I see ya'll a being just as crazy as ever in here...



Howdy Kim! How goes it?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 10, 2010)

DeltaHalo said:


> Howdy Kim! How goes it?



It goes good, dude.  Just finished making some adjustments to the bike headlights.  Those HID lights are something else.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> fixed it for you.
> It was a really bad day for Abner.



Anyone who reads all these posts in here that don't know this crowd probably thinks we ALL should be commited.....


----------



## DeltaHalo (May 10, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> It goes good, dude.  Just finished making some adjustments to the bike headlights.  Those HID lights are something else.



I need to break me off some of those for the 2500! That would rule!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 10, 2010)

DeltaHalo said:


> I need to break me off some of those for the 2500! That would rule!



Check out  TOPHIDKits.com   You can get a set for your truck, lights, balast and plug and play wiring all for about a Bill.  ( Hint - ya don't need the relay )


----------



## slip (May 10, 2010)

big ol bowl of cheese grits and a big ol glass of sweet tea....plotin the next morning in the turkey woods....life is good


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 10, 2010)

slip said:


> big ol bowl of cheese grits and a big ol glass of sweet tea....plotin the next morning in the turkey woods....life is good



Man, lucky you.  Some of us have to work...


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 10, 2010)

Zup Slip. Thought bout you when i passed Locust Grove,today. Where you at?


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 10, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Man, lucky you.  Some of us have to work...


Hey Kim hows the bike?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2010)

slip said:


> big ol bowl of cheese grits and a big ol glass of sweet tea....plotin the next morning in the turkey woods....life is good


 
I didn't know you were an Auburn fan. Oh, nevermind, you said "cheese grits"..


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> fixed it for you.
> It was a really bad day for Abner.


Say there Robert. Hows the fishing going?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 10, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Kim hows the bike?



Bike is running like a top.  It really likes this cooler weather..


----------



## slip (May 10, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Man, lucky you.  Some of us have to work...


those days will catch up with me soon enough, for now ill enjoy not having them




hogtrap44 said:


> Zup Slip. Thought bout you when i passed Locust Grove,today. Where you at?


im home right now. but spending most of my days at Rum Creek WMA til the end of the season.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I didn't know you were an Auburn fan. Oh, nevermind, you said "cheese grits"..



to heck with foobawl.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 10, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Bike is running like a top.  It really likes this cooler weather..


Next time you around Peach co, give me a holler. I'll show you some areas to see. Road trip.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Say there Robert. Hows the fishing going?



ain't been since turkey season came in.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 10, 2010)

slip said:


> those days will catch up with me soon enough, for now ill enjoy not having them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck bud.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> ain't been since turkey season came in.


Well ima fixing to remedy that with a trip to the Alabama river.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 10, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Next time you around Peach co, give me a holler. I'll show you some areas to see. Road trip.



Shoot me a Pm with a number.  I maybe down that way in a few weeks or so and will check it out.  Memorial weekend I am planning a 9 state trip. Hopefully anyway.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 10, 2010)

whats goin on in here?


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> whats goin on in here?


That'll be anything and everything, and all cooked up in between.


----------



## dougefresh (May 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> whats goin on in here?



nuffinI didn't do it and was not even in the area when it happened.


----------



## slip (May 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> whats goin on in here?



i didnt do it and who ever said i did is a liar.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 10, 2010)

Hola Peeps!!


----------



## turtlebug (May 10, 2010)

Evenin peeps. 

Lawd I hate setting up a new bow.  They're so much fun AFTER you work through all the crap.   

Should have that sucker dead on in the next week. Gonna turn it into a lean, mean, hog killin machine.  

In the meantime, arms feel like jello. Shoot, adjust, shoot, adjust this pin, shoot, adjust to the left, shoot, back to the right. Change arrows, now lemme try it with a broadhead, back down, no up.....   Good thing I live for archery.  


Hope yall are having a good one.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 10, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Evenin peeps.
> 
> Lawd I hate setting up a new bow.  They're so much fun AFTER you work through all the crap.
> 
> ...


WOW after all that i spect you'll do good.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 10, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hola Peeps!!


Hey Mitch, all's well.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 10, 2010)

slip said:


> i didnt do it and who ever said i did is a liar.


----------



## turtlebug (May 10, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> WOW after all that i spect you'll do good.



I better.  

Draw length seems to run a tad longer on some of the new Mathews bows. The Z7 is no exception.  Gotta run it to the shop tomorrow and have it taken up a bit. Then it's adjust, shampoo, rinse, repeat.  

I gots piggie to kill.  

I ain't even unpacking the rifle til I grab a few with the new bow.  

Unless of course my Wobbert-Woo  has one try to untie his shoes for him again, then it's     


Okay, being at work at 4 this morning and shooting this evening has taken a toll. I'm off to bed.

Night yall.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 10, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Evenin peeps.
> 
> Lawd I hate setting up a new bow.  They're so much fun AFTER you work through all the crap.
> 
> ...


Doing good!.......So you are going to be chasing Muppet's kinfolk with a stick and string this year!!



hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Mitch, all's well.


Howdy HT!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


>


Hey 'demus, how many turkeys you get so far?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Evenin peeps.
> 
> Lawd I hate setting up a new bow.  They're so much fun AFTER you work through all the crap.
> 
> ...


Bugsy!
Fishbait needs to put a deerstand in your yard. That way you can practice from height and get used to shimmying up that ladder in no time.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 10, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Doing good!.......So you are going to be chasing Muppet's kinfolk with a stick and string this year!!
> 
> Howdy HT!!


Hey Mitch, just got back from the land of Ramps. Theys good too.


----------



## deerehauler (May 10, 2010)

Howdy fellars and any ladies in here


----------



## turtlebug (May 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Bugsy!
> Fishbait needs to put a deerstand in your yard. That way you can practice from height and get used to shimmying up that ladder in no time.





We discussed that over lunch today. 

Saving my pennies for a new Millenium ladder stand.  It's the only stand I've tried that I felt comfortable standing up in to shoot. 

With some of the piggies running around that place this year, I'd rather not be on the ground.   

Yall might could hear me scream, but I doubt you'd get there fast enough to keep me from causing some severe blood loss because I impaled myself with a broadhead trying to run, because all I did was make Gym Socks mad and he charged my blind.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 10, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> That'll be anything and everything, and all cooked up in between.


 as usual 


dougefresh said:


> nuffinI didn't do it and was not even in the area when it happened.


 


slip said:


> i didnt do it and who ever said i did is a liar.


 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hola Peeps!!


Hey Mitch! 


turtlebug said:


> Evenin peeps.
> 
> Lawd I hate setting up a new bow.  They're so much fun AFTER you work through all the crap.
> 
> ...


Mine aint even dialed in since I got the sights changed out   I'm thinkin its a lost cause 


Nicodemus said:


>


Evenin Nick  


deerehauler said:


> Howdy fellars and any ladies in here


Hey DJ  Whats happenin?


----------



## turtlebug (May 10, 2010)

Hi Snowboatsis 

Night yall.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 10, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> We discussed that over lunch today.
> 
> Saving my pennies for a new Millenium ladder stand.  It's the only stand I've tried that I felt comfortable standing up in to shoot.
> 
> ...


Well you could tote you a 44 as a ground backup. Just in case,ya know.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 10, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Mitch, just got back from the land of Ramps. Theys good too.


You can have them things!!........I hear they smell something awful!!



deerehauler said:


> Howdy fellars and any ladies in here


Sup DJ!! You working tonight??


----------



## dougefresh (May 10, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Well you could tote you a 44 as a ground backup. Just in case,ya know.



Yep and I've seen what it will do to a turtle.Can only imagine what it would do to a hog.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 10, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Howdy fellars and any ladies in here


Hey DJ

Yep you got it, me hungry.


SnowHunter said:


> as usual
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## deerehauler (May 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> :
> 
> Hey DJ  Whats happenin?



Hey ya Snowy You got my apple cobbler or crumble ready yet


----------



## deerehauler (May 10, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You can have them things!!........I hear they smell something awful!!
> 
> Sup DJ!! You working tonight??



Yep back at it agian. Gotta work the next 11days. How you doing tonight?



hogtrap44 said:


> Hey DJ
> 
> Yep you got it, me hungry.



What up HT!


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 10, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Yep and I've seen what it will do to a turtle.Can only imagine what it would do to a hog.


Yeah since i got it dialed better it hit mo gooder.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 10, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Hi Snowboatsis
> 
> Night yall.


Hey BugsyMama  Night!!! 


deerehauler said:


> Hey ya Snowy You got my apple cobbler or crumble ready yet



 never got that far


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 10, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Yep back at it agian. Gotta work the next 11days. How you doing tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> What up HT!


It's all good man. No workey tonite. You busy? I seen plenty of birds in the air whilst going around on 675/285 today.


----------



## deerehauler (May 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey BugsyMama  Night!!!
> 
> 
> never got that far



sure sound delicious though!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Mitch!


Hey Snowy!!...........Good luck to you in the Morning!!


----------



## deerehauler (May 10, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> It's all good man. No workey tonite. You busy? I seen plenty of birds in the air whilst going around on 675/285 today.



Yep everything is all messed up tonight with weather and valcano issues


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 10, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Hey ya Snowy You got my apple cobbler or crumble ready yet


WoW wee, that sounds good. Yum


----------



## SnowHunter (May 10, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> sure sound delicious though!


I know it!!!  Oh well, Im thinkin after this week, might could get some stuff made for DOG 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Snowy!!...........Good luck to you in the Morning!!


Hey Mitch!  to my TagSista!!! Thanks!!! I'm SO nervous... gotta interview with the Chief


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Yep and I've seen what it will do to a turtle.Can only imagine what it would do to a hog.



Prolly the same as Mongo in "Blazing Saddles":
"Oh, don't do that! If you shoot him you'll just make him angry!"


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 10, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Yep everything is all messed up tonight with weather and valcano issues


You seen the ash injestion problems yet? Perty bad in the hot sections.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Prolly the same as Mongo in "Blazing Saddles":
> "Oh, don't do that! If you shoot him you'll just make him angry!"


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 10, 2010)

Gotta make a quick store run.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 10, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Yep back at it agian. Gotta work the next 11days. How you doing tonight?


Don't do nuthin halfway do Ya!!.......Doing good , but fading fast!!.....You got some toothpicks I can borrow to prop my eyelids open??


----------



## deerehauler (May 10, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> WoW wee, that sounds good. Yum



Yep Snowy got me craving it earlier today!



hogtrap44 said:


> You seen the ash injestion problems yet? Perty bad in the hot sections.



Have not got to see any first hand but I bet it does some damage.



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Don't do nuthin halfway do Ya!!.......Doing good , but fading fast!!.....You got some toothpicks I can borrow to prop my eyelids open??



Yep had me a long day and not my usual nap for first night back so I may need some too!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Mitch!  to my TagSista!!! Thanks!!! I'm SO nervous... gotta interview with the Chief


I think she is off in the gundog forum!!........You will do fine!!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 10, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Yep Snowy got me craving it earlier today!


Yeah Im still cravin it too  


RUTTNBUCK said:


> I think she is off in the gundog forum!!........You will do fine!!



ahhh ok 

Hopefully so! 


Alright, Im out. Yall have a GREAT night!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 10, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Yep had me a long day and not my usual nap for first night back so I may need some too!


Be sure to keep that loader fueled up!!



SnowHunter said:


> Yeah Im still cravin it too
> 
> 
> ahhh ok
> ...


Good night!!


----------



## deerehauler (May 10, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Be sure to keep that loader fueled up!!
> 
> Good night!!



yep I toped it off my hafta start it early tonight


----------



## deerehauler (May 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Yeah Im still cravin it too
> 
> 
> ahhh ok
> ...



Have a good one!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 10, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> yep I toped it off my hafta start it early tonight


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2010)

I can't believe there was almost 400 posts today. May be the shortest lived Drivel thread at this rate. 
I'm going to bed. You night shifters be safe!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I can't believe there was almost 400 posts today. May be the shortest lived Drivel thread at this rate.
> I'm going to bed. You night shifters be safe!


The stars were lined up today for sure!!......Good night!!


----------



## deerehauler (May 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I can't believe there was almost 400 posts today. May be the shortest lived Drivel thread at this rate.
> I'm going to bed. You night shifters be safe!



Have a good night!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2010)

Hmmmmm...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 10, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmmm...


Got that loader running already!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Got that loader running already!!



No, not yet!!  Got to get that SS metal to you and also found you a bottle cap for your water jugs.  Going to Dublin Thursday to look at another trailer, you interested in buying my old one?? (cheap)


----------



## SFStephens (May 10, 2010)

Hey hey hey...........what's going on in here?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 10, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No, not yet!!  Got to get that SS metal to you and also found you a bottle cap for your water jugs.  Going to Dublin Thursday to look at another trailer, you interested in buying my old one?? (cheap)


Depends on what you consider cheap!!......Send me a Pm!!.....Time for bed now!!

Good night all!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 10, 2010)

SFStephens said:


> Hey hey hey...........what's going on in here?


Howdy Shane!!........Lights out time for me!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2010)

SFStephens said:


> Hey hey hey...........what's going on in here?




Thought I smelled bacon up in here!!  Howdy stranger!




RUTTNBUCK said:


> Depends on what you consider cheap!!......Send me a Pm!!.....Time for bed now!!
> 
> Good night all!!



PM sent.


----------



## deerehauler (May 10, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmmm...





SFStephens said:


> Hey hey hey...........what's going on in here?



Hey you 2


----------



## deerehauler (May 10, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy Shane!!........Lights out time for me!!



Have a good one!


----------



## Tag-a-long (May 10, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No, not yet!!  Got to get that SS metal to you and also found you a bottle cap for your water jugs.  Going to Dublin Thursday to look at another trailer, you interested in buying my old one?? (cheap)



Might as well.... it's already sitting in my yard and it fits the lawn mower!    You sure have been doin' a lot of shoppin' lately!   


I saw Griz at the practice field tonight ...seems Jr is going out for football this spring.      Almost didn't recognize him, he's done some growing!


----------



## SFStephens (May 10, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy Shane!!........Lights out time for me!!



Hi Rutt.........bye Rutt 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Thought I smelled bacon up in here!!  Howdy stranger!



Interesting......thought I smelled one of those left-handed cigarettes?   How are ya Quack?



deerehauler said:


> Hey you 2



Hey DH, how ya been?


----------



## slip (May 10, 2010)

G'night folks, 4:15 comes quick!

oh, Misty...'Fresh told me to say hello.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Hey you 2



Hey DJ, you got a string of midnights!!  Kaching Kaching!!




Tag-a-long said:


> Might as well.... it's already sitting in my yard and it fits the lawn mower!    You sure have been doin' a lot of shoppin' lately!
> 
> 
> I saw Griz at the practice field tonight ...seems Jr is going out for football this spring.      Almost didn't recognize him, he's done some growing!



I KNOW Elaine, I can't STOP !!  I've spent over 10K this month, I got a baaaaaad feeling if Dawn ever stops and adds my latest "deals" up...


Yeah that boy hit a growing streak, he and Greg came over Friday night and Garrett ended up spending the night and cleaned OUT the refrigerator!!  First year ever playing ball!!



SFStephens said:


> Hi Rutt.........bye Rutt
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Quick Slip, chunk that tater out da winder!!


----------



## deerehauler (May 10, 2010)

SFStephens said:


> Hey DH, how ya been?


Doing good its been awhile how ya been?



slip said:


> G'night folks, 4:15 comes quick!
> 
> oh, Misty...'Fresh told me to say hello.



Night Slip



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey DJ, you got a string of midnights!!  Kaching Kaching!!
> 
> 
> 
> :


Yep got to work ot this weekend


----------



## Tag-a-long (May 10, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I KNOW Elaine, I can't STOP !!  I've spent over 10K this month, I got a baaaaaad feeling if Dawn ever stops and adds my latest "deals" up...



Yeah  I used to have that problem, lately the balance in my checking account has put a stop to that for me!  



Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah that boy hit a growing streak, he and Greg came over Friday night and Garrett ended up spending the night and cleaned OUT the refrigerator!!  First year ever playing ball!!



Well I'm glad to have him - I hope he sticks with it! I kept hearing Coach Claxton call his name in practice but I didn't realize it was him until I saw Greg in the parking lot.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Yeah  I used to have that problem, lately the balance in my checking account has put a stop to that for me!
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm glad to have him - I hope he sticks with it! I kept hearing Coach Claxton call his name in practice but I didn't realize it was him until I saw Greg in the parking lot.



He's a super good kid, in all the honor programs too.  So far he's loving it and I'm pretty sure he'll stick with it!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 10, 2010)

Anyone here??? I can't sleep.


----------



## deerehauler (May 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Anyone here??? I can't sleep.



Few of us still hanging around how you tonight other than not able to sleep?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Anyone here??? I can't sleep.



You want me to sang you a lullaby??


----------



## dougefresh (May 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Anyone here??? I can't sleep.


Try turning off the computer and going to bed.



Hooked On Quack said:


> You want me to sang you a lullaby??


Easy there Misty


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Try turning off the computer and going to bed.
> 
> Easy there Misty



Whaaaaaat??  Ya'll let Otis sang, why not me??


----------



## dougefresh (May 11, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaaat??  Ya'll let Otis sang, why not me??



Ya but its not karaoke night.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Ya but its not karaoke night.



 


Fine then, think I'll go run da loader...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 11, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Few of us still hanging around how you tonight other than not able to sleep?



Doing good other than having a migraine. How you doin?



Hooked On Quack said:


> You want me to sang you a lullaby??



Sure!!! 



dougefresh said:


> Try turning off the computer and going to bed.



Oh yeah!!! That might help.


----------



## dougefresh (May 11, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fine then, think I'll go run da loader...



Thinking bout doing the same here. Worked on a little side job this morning and SGG keep me up all day.


----------



## deerehauler (May 11, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaaat??  Ya'll let Otis sang, why not me??


Sounds like he is saying otis sings better



Hooked On Quack said:


> Fine then, think I'll go run da loader...



My loader is ready for a good night of running here shortly!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Doing good other than having a migraine. How you doin?
> 
> 
> 
> :


Beat spent the day bouncin around 50 acres on the old 8n doin some bush hogin


----------



## Otis (May 11, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaaat?? Ya'll let Otis sang, why not me??


 

You can't carry a tune in a bucket, but I'll trade ya some sangin' lessons for some twista lessons.


----------



## dougefresh (May 11, 2010)

Otis said:


> You can't carry a tune in a bucket, but I'll trade ya some sangin' lessons for some twista lessons.







You gona sang us one tonight Otis?

Hows the pollow passing going? Quack might still have some of them fiber bars to help ya out.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 11, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Beat spent the day bouncin around 50 acres on the old 8n doin some bush hogin



Sounds fun!

Anyone know why my hair feels real heavy when I have a headache???

Alright, I just took some motrin, I'm going to try to go to sleep again. Good night Everyone!!!


----------



## dougefresh (May 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Anyone know why my hair feels real heavy when I have a headache???


I've felt it when you've had a headache and it doesn't feel any heavier than when you don't have a headache.Must be you or something Quack gave you to take.


----------



## deerehauler (May 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Sounds fun!
> 
> Anyone know why my hair feels real heavy when I have a headache???
> 
> Alright, I just took some motrin, I'm going to try to go to sleep again. Good night Everyone!!!



Good luck on getting you some shut eye


----------



## deerehauler (May 11, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I've felt it when you've had a headache and it doesn't feel any heavier than when you don't have a headache.Must be you or something Quack gave you to take.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 11, 2010)

howdy all you nighttime driblers!   I'm gonna do some lurking in here tonight myself!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 11, 2010)

Hi Douge...and DH!   Mighty quiet in here tonight!


----------



## dougefresh (May 11, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> howdy all you nighttime driblers!   I'm gonna do some lurking in here tonight myself!



What you can't sleep? Or did someone call you and tell you we were misbehaving?Slip and Quack done left, no need to lurk, weees beees gooooddss bossss.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 11, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What you can't sleep. Or did someone call you and tell you we were misbehaving.Slip and Quack done left, no need to lurk, weees beees gooooddss bossss.



I don't know...don't see dem bushes movin',.


----------



## deerehauler (May 11, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Hi Douge...and DH!   Mighty quiet in here tonight!



Its monday we are all sleepy


----------



## boneboy96 (May 11, 2010)

well WAKE UP


----------



## deerehauler (May 11, 2010)

wow now I am awake

So how ya doing tonight BB?


----------



## dougefresh (May 11, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Its monday we are all sleepy



Yep and havin trouble gitting the loader runnin. My partner got his crunk up about 3hrs ago. Been purrin good for him cept when they call him on the radio it sputters alittle.


----------



## deerehauler (May 11, 2010)

:





dougefresh said:


> Yep and havin trouble gitting the loader runnin. My partner got his crunk up about 3hrs ago. Been purrin good for him cept when they call him on the radio it sputters alittle.


 Got hate that


----------



## boneboy96 (May 11, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> wow now I am awake
> 
> So how ya doing tonight BB?



actually feeling ok there DH.     Have a long night and day ahead of me but I slept a couple of hours and that shower freshened me right up!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 11, 2010)

gotta hang around for a 3am cut, then another at 6am.  Go see my Ortho at 8:45 and come back to the grind at 10am for another 10 hour day!


----------



## dougefresh (May 11, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> :
> Got hate that



Yep the more nights I work the harder it is. Still looks like I will not be getting any help soon. Hard to find a skilled person these days that wants to work all the time.


----------



## dougefresh (May 11, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> actually feeling ok there DH.     Have a long night and day ahead of me but I slept a couple of hours and that shower freshened me right up!


You take one of them 30min showers like OFH.


boneboy96 said:


> gotta hang around for a 3am cut, then another at 6am.  Go see my Ortho at 8:45 and come back to the grind at 10am for another 10 hour day!


Sounds like a lot of fun. Almost like working where I work.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 11, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> You take one of them 30min showers like OFH.
> Sounds like a lot of fun. Almost like working where I work.



nah...I can't let myself wrinkle up that much...I keep the showers down to 5-10 mins tops.      The job isn't that bad...hours and hours of shear boredom followed by a short burst of panic and mania!


----------



## dougefresh (May 11, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> nah...I can't let myself wrinkle up that much...I keep the showers down to 5-10 mins tops.      The job isn't that bad...hours and hours of shear boredom followed by a short burst of panic and mania!


That sounds just like my electrical maintenace job.Cept every now and then I have a little project to work on or a work order to look at.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 11, 2010)

yeah...I'm just keeping myself busy til the 3am cut.   Might grab an hour of snooze time between the 3am and the 6am cut.   Have to see how it goes.   My 1am cut was a bust...the customer never showed up.  Oh well...pays the same whether they show or not!


----------



## dougefresh (May 11, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> yeah...I'm just keeping myself busy til the 3am cut.   Might grab an hour of snooze time between the 3am and the 6am cut.   Have to see how it goes.   My 1am cut was a bust...the customer never showed up.  Oh well...pays the same whether they show or not!



Got to tell myself that all the time " It all pays the same"


----------



## boneboy96 (May 11, 2010)

so U play with voltage and amperage huh?   I try to stay clear of live wires.   Lit myself up a couple of times years ago working on a frame with 110V DC Telegraph.  Bout knocked me off the ladder.


----------



## dougefresh (May 11, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> so U play with voltage and amperage huh?   I try to stay clear of live wires.   Lit myself up a couple of times years ago working on a frame with 110V DC Telegraph.  Bout knocked me off the ladder.


Yep gota love stuff that can kill you that you can't see, smell, or hear. Did a little telecom stuff before I got into the electrical field. I was destin to be an electrician. 3 generations before me were, so its in my blood. Aint nuffin like a little 277v to make you taste you fillings.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 11, 2010)

I'll catch ya after the 3am cut and the 3am shutdown!


----------



## deerehauler (May 11, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Yep the more nights I work the harder it is. Still looks like I will not be getting any help soon. Hard to find a skilled person these days that wants to work all the time.



Yep who wants to work and make money so they can have the finer things in life


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2010)

Whoaaaaaaa, look at the time!!!  Dang loader bout took me to the house!!


----------



## deerehauler (May 11, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoaaaaaaa, look at the time!!!  Dang loader bout took me to the house!!



having issues with my loader tonight! Been trying to fire it up but just doesnt seem to wanna kick off and run


----------



## deerehauler (May 11, 2010)

Hope everybody has a great day! All you night drivelers enjoy your slumber today!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Hope everybody has a great day! All you night drivelers enjoy your slumber today!



Later DJ!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 11, 2010)

Morning folks,  Time to ride.  even if it is just to work.  Have a good one folks.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 11, 2010)

Morning Quack!     your ave is looking mighty fine this morning!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2010)

'Bout got it whupped now!!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 11, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Bout got it whupped now!!



don't whupp it too hard!


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 11, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> don't whupp it too hard!



you might go blind.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 11, 2010)

Mornin fellers
just stoppin by before I take the truck to get new tires, oil changed and new front brakes. $$$$$$$


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning Quack!     your ave is looking mighty fine this morning!




'Moanin Bobster,  I'd just like to see what she's got on under that coat!!



Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin fellers
> just stoppin by before I take the truck to get new tires, oil changed and new front brakes. $$$$$$$



'Morning friend, man it's ALWAYS sumpin!!


----------



## dougefresh (May 11, 2010)

Man that loader sure ran good. Just about that time folks. Yall have a good one and I'll see ya tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2010)

Mornin Folks!!!


----------



## jmfauver (May 11, 2010)

WAKE UP!!!!!!

Figured I would get a jump on Keebs and OFH


Morning all


----------



## OutFishHim (May 11, 2010)

Good Morning!


Guess what?  I forgot to buy creamer yesterday.....and the rest of the milk was drank with dinner.....




AND.........My baby turns 6 today!


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 11, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> 
> Guess what?  I forgot to buy creamer yesterday.....and the rest of the milk was drank with dinner.....
> ...



Mornin baby momma 
Hope your little one has a great day. 
Sorry bout your coffee milk. Want me to run to the store.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> 
> Guess what? I forgot to buy creamer yesterday.....and the rest of the milk was drank with dinner.....


IDJIT....



OutFishHim said:


> AND.........My baby turns 6 today!


 
So I guess that means your people won't be calling my people to do lunch again today huh??


----------



## OutFishHim (May 11, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin baby momma
> Hope your little one has a great day.
> Sorry bout your coffee milk. Want me to run to the store.



Good Morning Neil.

I'm sending him to school with 24 cupcakes to get all the other kids jacked up as well!

That would be fabulous!  Get me the Sugar-Free Hazelnut please..


----------



## OutFishHim (May 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> IDJIT....
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess that means your people won't be calling my people to do lunch again today huh??



Gonna be around tomorrow?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> 
> Guess what?  I forgot to buy creamer yesterday.....and the rest of the milk was drank with dinner.....
> ...



Happy Birthday to the baby

Black coffee ain't that bad

Mornin'


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Gonna be around tomorrow?


 
And I'M NOT!!! You know what they say about opportunity... 

OK, off to work, and to look for  a new lunch partner in the Marietta / Kennessaw area. Any takers????


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> 
> Guess what?  I forgot to buy creamer yesterday.....and the rest of the milk was drank with dinner.....
> ...



How in the world could you forget to buy creamer? You know coffee is the most important meal of the day! 

Congrats to Z-man on the big O-6!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 11, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> 
> Guess what?  I forgot to buy creamer yesterday.....and the rest of the milk was drank with dinner.....
> ...



Publix is only 5 minutes from your house!  Go get some, you aint got nothing else to do!!!   

Oh, and good morning.


----------



## OutFishHim (May 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And I'M NOT!!! You know what they say about opportunity...
> 
> OK, off to work, and to look for  a new lunch partner in the Marietta / Kennessaw area. Any takers????



Let me see if I can work my Magic.....



rhbama3 said:


> How in the world could you forget to buy creamer? You know coffee is the most important meal of the day!
> 
> Congrats to Z-man on the big O-6!!



I don't know.  I even went to Publix yesterday to buy cupcakes..



BBQBOSS said:


> Publix is only 5 minutes from your house!  Go get some, you aint got nothing else to do!!!
> 
> Oh, and good morning.




I drank it black with sugar!  I hope to never do that again! *blek*


----------



## boneboy96 (May 11, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> 
> Guess what?  I forgot to buy creamer yesterday.....and the rest of the milk was drank with dinner.....
> ...



well Happy B-Day to the Z-meister!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 11, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> 
> Guess what?  I forgot to buy creamer yesterday.....and the rest of the milk was drank with dinner.....
> ...



Mornin Sista!!! Dollar store, dry creamer, cheap and works till ya can get the good stuff  (that reminds me, I gotta get more  )

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG Z!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Publix is only 5 minutes from your house!  Go get some, you aint got nothing else to do!!!
> 
> Oh, and good morning.



No, Publix is an hour and 15 minutes away as Tripod explained to us yesterday. You got the 30 minute shower,  20 minute hair primp, the 20 minute makeup AND THEN the 5 minute drive to the grocery store.


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 11, 2010)

G'mornin everyone
My first day off,yet I still have to go to a meeting.THEN prepare a powerpoint presentation for our plant meeting next Monday
I've never done a presentation before,much less a powerpoint.


----------



## OutFishHim (May 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> No, Publix is an hour and 15 minutes away as Tripod explained to us yesterday. You got the 30 minute shower,  20 minute hair primp, the 20 minute makeup AND THEN the 5 minute drive to the grocery store.



You forget the getting dressed part!



Jeff Raines said:


> G'mornin everyone
> My first day off,yet I still have to go to a meeting.THEN prepare a powerpoint presentation for our plant meeting next Monday
> I've never done a presentation before,much less a powerpoint.



I'm sorry Sunshine!


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 11, 2010)

Good Mornin' yall.


----------



## OutFishHim (May 11, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Good Mornin' yall.



Hey Jamie!



Ok, gotta take my 30 minute shower....Gonna go eat lunch with Zander today!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> G'mornin everyone
> My first day off,yet I still have to go to a meeting.THEN prepare a powerpoint presentation for our plant meeting next Monday
> I've never done a presentation before,much less a powerpoint.




Good mornin' Jeff!!!   I think.



jsullivan03 said:


> Good Mornin' yall.



Mornin'....I woke up too early today



OutFishHim said:


> Ok, gotta take my 30 minute shower....Gonna go eat lunch with Zander today!


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2010)

mornin'


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ZMAN!!!!!!!!​​


<img style="visibility:hidden;width:0px;height:0px;" border=0 width=0 height=0 src="http://counters.gigya.com/wildfire/IMP/CXNID=2000002.0NXC/bT*xJmx*PTEyNzM1ODQxOTQ3ODcmcHQ9MTI3MzU4NDIwMDE*NiZwPTg3NTkxJmQ9Y29tbWVudHMtY29kZWItc2*mZz*xJm89MzA5/NGQ4MmI3YTczNDRhMDg3NDMzYTlhZTBkMmNkMmY=.gif" /><p><br>Comments and Graphics - Layouts - Photobucket</p>


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> mornin'



*Mornin'*


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> *MORNIN'*



dang, ya gotta be so loud?  gawd I'm draggin my wagon this mornin!

Where's that youngmattyoneshirt?  I need some young thang to run a chainsaw or at least crank it & stack the wood I cut!  Ooohhh Sliiiip


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> dang, ya gotta be so loud?  gawd I'm draggin my wagon this mornin!








_I fixed it_


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> _I fixed it_



You sooo bad!


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2010)

'ing for a great interview for Snowy this morning!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> 'ing for a great interview for Snowy this morning!!



X2!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Where's that youngmattyoneshirt?  I need some young thang to run a chainsaw or at least crank it & stack the wood I cut!  Ooohhh Sliiiip



Im to old to be doing that!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Where's that youngmattyoneshirt?  I need some young thang to run a chainsaw or at least crank it & stack the wood I cut!  Ooohhh Sliiiip



How much wood is it???


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2010)

Gotta run the boy to two different clinics today....BBL!!


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Im to old to be doing that!


_oh really???_ 



Jeff C. said:


> How much wood is it???



'bout 20 - 30 china berry & cherry tree's, I can run the chainsaw just have trouble cranking one due to shoulder trouble but then still gotta load, stack, move & re-stack in the wood rack, a good afternoon's work really but sure wish I had young muscle's to do it!


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta run the boy to two different clinics today....BBL!!



 Have fun...........


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> _oh really???_
> 
> 
> 
> 'bout 20 - 30 china berry & cherry tree's, I can run the chainsaw just have trouble cranking one due to shoulder trouble but then still gotta load, stack, move & re-stack in the wood rack, a good afternoon's work really but sure wish I had young muscle's to do it!



Yeah...know the feeling How big are they??



Keebs said:


> Have fun...........



 Gee Thanks.......I'mmmmmmm Bad???

Fortunately, they are both just walk-ins, no appointment necessary. One of them is quick, don't know about other one....never been there. But....they are in opposite directions. Ok...i'll quit whining!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...know the feeling How big are they??
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I dunno, not huge but not itty-bitty either................ 
I know, I b bad too, sometimes............


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2010)

Howdy peeps!
About to grab a quick bite and then head to stewart County and see if i can find a turkey track. 
Anybody know if OFHbabe took some Mountain Dew to school for all them kids to wash down the cupcakes? I'm sure Z-mans teacher would be thankful!


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Howdy peeps!
> About to grab a quick bite and then head to stewart County and see if i can find a turkey track.
> Anybody know if OFHbabe took some Mountain Dew to school for all them kids to wash down the cupcakes? I'm sure Z-mans teacher would be thankful!



Hiya Bama! 
Have fun!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Bama!
> Have fun!



Thank ya, baby!!
I don't know if anybody pointed it out, but there seems to be a lot of tree's down in your yard. 


See ya!!


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Thank ya, baby!!
> I don't know if anybody pointed it out, but there seems to be a lot of tree's down in your yard.
> 
> 
> See ya!!



 _REALLY?!?!_ Dang your observant today!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> 'ing for a great interview for Snowy this morning!!





Jeff C. said:


> X2!!!



Thanks Yall!!! 

Interview went GREAT!!!  Now just gotta wait for the paperwork progress to keep goin, and then the PT test


----------



## boneboy96 (May 11, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Thanks Yall!!!
> 
> Interview went GREAT!!!  Now just gotta wait for the paperwork progress to keep goin, and then the PT test



that sounds great Snowy!      Good luck!


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Thanks Yall!!!
> 
> Interview went GREAT!!!  Now just gotta wait for the paperwork progress to keep goin, and then the PT test



paperwork=drag........ the rest = a breeze sista!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 11, 2010)

meeting over,wasn't bad at all.Lasgna was served for lunch.
Now,it's outside to prep the kennel so puppies don't get their little heads caught in fence


----------



## boneboy96 (May 11, 2010)

chicken wire?


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> meeting over,wasn't bad at all.Lasgna was served for lunch.
> Now,it's outside to prep the kennel so puppies don't get their little heads caught in fence



 Lasagna sounds good, coney dog & fries here...........


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 11, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> chicken wire?



Nope,didn't have any laying around the garage.Got some plywood and the small square wire fence for rabbit pens.
Very redneck,but it works


----------



## jmfauver (May 11, 2010)

*Good*



SnowHunter said:


> Thanks Yall!!!
> 
> Interview went GREAT!!!  Now just gotta wait for the paperwork progress to keep goin, and then the PT test




PT Test like ya should have any issues with that


----------



## slip (May 11, 2010)

home and rested up, didnt hear nothing! them birds got lock jaw bad. but i kept hearing a animal i've never heard before...im thinking it was fox or coyote pups, so that wouldnt have helped any.

moving on to a new area in the morning, lots of turkey tracks here. also a lot of predator scat and tracks too.


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2010)

slip said:


> home and rested up, didnt hear nothing! them birds got lock jaw bad. but i kept hearing a animal i've never heard before...im thinking it was fox or coyote pups, so that wouldnt have helped any.
> 
> moving on to a new area in the morning, lots of turkey tracks here. also a lot of predator scat and tracks too.



hey


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2010)

slip said:


> home and rested up, didnt hear nothing! them birds got lock jaw bad. but i kept hearing a animal i've never heard before...im thinking it was fox or coyote pups, so that wouldnt have helped any.
> 
> moving on to a new area in the morning, lots of turkey tracks here. also a lot of predator scat and tracks too.



hey you


----------



## slip (May 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> hey


hi


Keebs said:


> hey you



i said HI!



you really oughta try this turkey hunting thing...early in the year its mo fun though.


----------



## jmfauver (May 11, 2010)

*Carefull*



slip said:


> home and rested up, didnt hear nothing! them birds got lock jaw bad. but i kept hearing a animal i've never heard before...im thinking it was fox or coyote pups, so that wouldnt have helped any.
> 
> moving on to a new area in the morning, lots of turkey tracks here. also a lot of predator scat and tracks too.



We don't want no animal having a slip burger...


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2010)

slip said:


> hi
> 
> 
> i said HI!
> ...



didja notice the pic's I posted?  That was from the other day I was telling you about................. now they gotta be cut up............ hint, hint, hint 
Nope no way I'll take to turkey hunting, I'll get my giggles from reading about you & Roberts escapades! 




jmfauver said:


> We don't want no animal having a slip burger...



eh, no worry jm, they'd spit'em out, to be so young he's tough as leather!


----------



## jmfauver (May 11, 2010)

*maybe*



Keebs said:


> eh, no worry jm, they'd spit'em out, to be so young he's tough as leather!



either that or he had hard boiled eggs again


----------



## slip (May 11, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> We don't want no animal having a slip burger...


or become a big steaming pile of bigfoot fertilizer


Keebs said:


> didja notice the pic's I posted?  That was from the other day I was telling you about................. now they gotta be cut up............ hint, hint, hint
> Nope no way I'll take to turkey hunting, I'll get my giggles from reading about you & Roberts escapades!
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, i saw that. you need to get you a chain saw! vroooom vroooooom. sorry im not allowed around those anymore though, mom said i ran out of toes to replace my fingers so i gotta be "careful"


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> either that or he had hard boiled eggs again


  



slip said:


> or become a big steaming pile of bigfoot fertilizer
> 
> 
> yeah, i saw that. you need to get you a chain saw! vroooom vroooooom. sorry im not allowed around those anymore though, mom said i ran out of toes to replace my fingers so i gotta be "careful"


Oh good, then you can stack & move while I run the chainsaw!! Perfect, thanks, tell you're Mom I'll pick you up 'bout 10:00 Saturday morning!!


----------



## slip (May 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oh good, then you can stack & move while I run the chainsaw!! Perfect, thanks, tell you're Mom I'll pick you up 'bout 10:00 Saturday morning!!



aye aye cap'n.


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2010)

slip said:


> aye aye cap'n.



She did give you permission to hitch hike home, right?


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2010)

Hey slip, maybe we could talk someone really new into givine you a ride down in there helicopter?!?!?!


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2010)

Hey........... RealtreeRanger............. welcome to the board!


----------



## slip (May 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> She did give you permission to hitch hike home, right?


walkin is good for me


Keebs said:


> Hey slip, maybe we could talk someone really new into givine you a ride down in there helicopter?!?!?!



only if i can bring eggs and drop them on things under us as we fly along.


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2010)

slip said:


> walkin is good for me
> 
> 
> only if i can bring eggs and drop them on things under us as we fly along.



I wish I could "drop by" to pick you up, I'd promise your Ma I'd keep you busy, that's for sure! 
Now you're back to being mean wanting to drop eggs on things  'specially from a 'copter!


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2010)

Lordy, he's still here, I hope he isn't trying to start from the beginning!


----------



## slip (May 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I wish I could "drop by" to pick you up, I'd promise your Ma I'd keep you busy, that's for sure!
> Now you're back to being mean wanting to drop eggs on things  'specially from a 'copter!


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/G--h5ZfWvug&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/G--h5ZfWvug&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

*splat*


Keebs said:


> Lordy, he's still here, I hope he isn't trying to start from the beginning!



by the time he's done we'll have a whole nother thread!


----------



## jmfauver (May 11, 2010)

*Ya scared him*



Keebs said:


> Lordy, he's still here, I hope he isn't trying to start from the beginning!



Ya scared him off......


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2010)

back from Stewart County. Gotta find my cable to download pic's and see whats there besides hogs.

I feel a strange disturbance in the force........ feeling jittery, nervous, and impending sense of dread. Bubbette must be close to home.


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2010)

slip said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/G--h5ZfWvug&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/G--h5ZfWvug&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> 
> *splat*
> 
> ...


Especially if he tries to figure it all out!  



jmfauver said:


> Ya scared him off......



Nu-Uh, did not, Quack did if not, then it was Otis, I'm sure of it!


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> back from Stewart County. Gotta find my cable to download pic's and see whats there besides hogs.
> 
> I feel a strange disturbance in the force........ feeling jittery, nervous, and impending sense of dread. Bubbette must be close to home.



Just take a shot of Crown, that'll make things work out for ya! 
Hey Chief, welcome back, hope things went well!!


----------



## slip (May 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> back from Stewart County. Gotta find my cable to download pic's and see whats there besides hogs.
> 
> I feel a strange disturbance in the force........ feeling jittery, nervous, and impending sense of dread. Bubbette must be close to home.



turkeys have lock jaw at your place too?


----------



## jmfauver (May 11, 2010)

*I blame*



Keebs said:


> Nu-Uh, did not, Quack did if not, then it was Otis, I'm sure of it!



Since I know Otis I blame quack


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oh good, then you can stack & move while I run the chainsaw!! Perfect, thanks, tell you're Mom I'll pick you up 'bout 10:00 Saturday morning!!






slip said:


> aye aye cap'n.



Y'all ain't got them trees cut up yet


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Just take a shot of Crown, that'll make things work out for ya!
> Hey Chief, welcome back, hope things went well!!



Thanks....everything went fine....except for ALL THE IDIOTS THAT DON'T KNOW HOW TO DRIVE..... there, I feel better now


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Since I know Otis I blame quack


Well, I know Quack, so I'll blame Otis............. 



Jeff C. said:


> Y'all ain't got them trees cut up yet


  you can be recruited to ya know chiefbubba! 



Jeff C. said:


> Thanks....everything went fine....except for ALL THE IDIOTS THAT DON'T KNOW HOW TO DRIVE..... there, I feel better now



Oy, we have folks like that around here! That's why I'd rather dodge a tractor than live in town! 


Oh yeah, Slip?  Did I see where you said you had a "pet" turkey too????


----------



## slip (May 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Well, I know Quack, so I'll blame Otis.............
> 
> 
> you can be recruited to ya know chiefbubba!
> ...



i _did_, she died remember?


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2010)

slip said:


> i _did_, she died remember?



 oopps, yeah, forgot about that, sorry!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Well, I know Quack, so I'll blame Otis.............
> 
> 
> you can be recruited to ya know chiefbubba!
> ...



They were probably both involved


Did those trees blow down Keebs?? Was there more that I didn't see??? Just curious!

I'd dodge tractors anyday over the IDIOTS


----------



## jmfauver (May 11, 2010)

*Now ya did it*



Jeff C. said:


> They were probably both involved



See Jeff now ya did it....why you scare him away..I knew we would get a confession


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> They were probably both involved
> 
> 
> Did those trees blow down Keebs?? Was there more that I didn't see??? Just curious!
> ...


Got pulled up, trying to make room for pasture, china berry tree's aren't worth a plug nickle & cherry trees can be toxic to horses, so they had to go too.  There's about 20 - 30 all different sizes pulled up and drug together & piled up. 



jmfauver said:


> See Jeff now ya did it....why you scare him away..I knew we would get a confession



Now, now, don't jump too soon, if they're worth their salt, they'll be back to snooping around, just hold yer horses a bit...................


----------



## slip (May 11, 2010)

aye keebs, i pulled her off the nest to get eggs.....dont look so happy do she?







dont put up a fight though. screams and puffs up, but thats it.


----------



## jmfauver (May 11, 2010)

*but but*



Keebs said:


> Now, now, don't jump too soon, if they're worth their salt, they'll be back to snooping around, just hold yer horses a bit...................



But all I did was stawk for about a year....okay maybe more


----------



## Strych9 (May 11, 2010)

slip said:


> aye keebs, i pulled her off the nest to get eggs.....dont look so happy do she?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you tryin to be like me slip


----------



## slip (May 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Got pulled up, trying to make room for pasture, china berry tree's aren't worth a plug nickle & cherry trees can be toxic to horses, so they had to go too.  There's about 20 - 30 all different sizes pulled up and drug together & piled up.



you oughta ask Nick about some of those woods, i think cherry can be made into bows and war clubs....maybe you could do some tradein with the primitive folks.


----------



## OutFishHim (May 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> _oh really???_
> 
> 
> 
> 'bout 20 - 30 china berry & cherry tree's, I can run the chainsaw just have trouble cranking one due to shoulder trouble but then still gotta load, stack, move & re-stack in the wood rack, a good afternoon's work really but sure wish I had young muscle's to do it!



I can help round up some muscle.... Did I mention this was a free weekend?



Keebs said:


> didja notice the pic's I posted?  That was from the other day I was telling you about................. now they gotta be cut up............ hint, hint, hint
> Nope no way I'll take to turkey hunting, I'll get my giggles from reading about you & Roberts escapades!



Take me!  Apparently when I giggle I call in strange birds...Never know, could bring in turkey.


----------



## slip (May 11, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> you tryin to be like me slip



 she's a little too big to sit on my finger....ill havta try the silkies.


----------



## jmfauver (May 11, 2010)

*Hellllloooooo*

HIYA OFH


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2010)

Nope, she don't look to happy with you, but then, are you supposed to move them like that?!?! 



jmfauver said:


> But all I did was stawk for about a year....okay maybe more


well, we all know you ain't like the *average* stawlker........... 



Strych9 said:


> you tryin to be like me slip


all boys have a mentor.................... 



slip said:


> you oughta ask Nick about some of those woods, i think cherry can be made into bows and war clubs....maybe you could do some tradein with the primitive folks.


I did, well, I asked HIM if he was interested, but no one else, I figured if he didn't he might know someone but nada............... 



OutFishHim said:


> I can help round up some muscle.... Did I mention this was a free weekend?
> Take me!  Apparently when I giggle I call in strange birds...Never know, could bring in turkey.


_Yeah???_


----------



## Strych9 (May 11, 2010)

slip said:


> she's a little too big to sit on my finger....ill havta try the silkies.



i never cared to much for the silkies.  they're like the poodles of the chicken world!


----------



## OutFishHim (May 11, 2010)

Ok, so today , I ate lunch between a Mexican and an Australian at a Japanese restaurant...



The Mexican ate with chop-sticks with a rubber band holding them together....

The Australian had the Japanese dude throwing rice at his face......

The Mexican tried spitting on my toes so I threatened to kick his junk....

Then I gave the Australian some sugar......


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2010)

I see my shuggums lurking..............


----------



## Strych9 (May 11, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Ok, so today , I ate lunch between a Mexican and an Australian at a Japanese restaurant...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sounds like a good day!


----------



## OutFishHim (May 11, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> HIYA OFH



Hey you!



Keebs said:


> _Yeah???_



Yes, true story....



Strych9 said:


> i never cared to much for the silkies.  they're like the poodles of the chicken world!



Hey Chicken Fanger!


----------



## jmfauver (May 11, 2010)

*Nope*



Keebs said:


> well, we all know you ain't like the *average* stawlker...........



If ya miss me when I'm a stawlking then you need your eyes checked


----------



## slip (May 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Nope, she don't look to happy with you, but then, are you supposed to move them like that?!?!


yeah, im holding her like you would a basketball. pretty much resting on the palm of my hand. that way she cant try and flap around and fall.


Strych9 said:


> i never cared to much for the silkies.  they're like the poodles of the chicken world!



and they lay tiny worthless eggs.
they aint mine, i just take care of them.


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Ok, so today , I ate lunch between a Mexican and an Australian at a Japanese restaurant...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 but I could picture it all REAL clear! 



slip said:


> yeah, im holding her like you would a basketball. pretty much resting on the palm of my hand. that way she cant try and flap around and fall.
> 
> 
> and they lay tiny worthless eggs.
> they aint mine, i just take care of them.



I meant - wait a minute, is she "nesting" or just "laying"??


----------



## OutFishHim (May 11, 2010)

Oh yea!


----------



## slip (May 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> but I could picture it all REAL clear!
> 
> 
> 
> I meant - wait a minute, is she "nesting" or just "laying"??



sittin on the eggs all the time. if you move her and aint quick enough she gets back on them....so nesting, right?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Oh yea!



That is a fairly unusual looking mexican dude.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 11, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Ok, so today , I ate lunch between a Mexican and an Australian at a Japanese restaurant...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Howdy Yall


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Ok, so today , I ate lunch between a Mexican and an Australian at a Japanese restaurant...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
The rubberband was for riggin a sling shot to hurl food back at the chef. I can get 30 to 40 fps with that rig.

Speaking of sugar, my shirt smells funny....

Glad to see you got that snake out of your head finally..


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2010)

Well, i just finished looking at over 300 trail cam pics. I got 3 different families of hogs, one wooly booger of a young boar( must be Muppets son), a bunch of Does, and two lousy turkey hen pic's.
Had a big boar run across the road in front of the 4-wheeler while i was going wide open down a logging road. Not too promising at all for the last day of turkey season but the Valdosta Vixen and Fishbait-bro have about 30 confirmed swine targets so far.


----------



## OutFishHim (May 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> That is a fairly unusual looking mexican dude.




That is not the Mexican....

We did not get a picture of the Mexican..



SnowHunter said:


> Howdy Yall



Hey Sista!  

Great news about the interview!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> The rubberband was for riggin a sling shot to hurl food back at the chef. I can get 30 to 40 fps with that rig.
> 
> Speaking of sugar, my shirt smells funny....
> 
> Glad to see you got that snake out of your head finally..



I had to put my shirt in the wash......

That's not my snake, that's Becca's.....


----------



## SnowHunter (May 11, 2010)

Hey Sista 


Thanks!!!   Iz excited 

Wingman! 

Bro 

Slip


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I had to put my shirt in the wash......
> 
> That's not my snake, that's Becca's.....


 
I told you not to wear so much lipstick, I just hope she doesn't notice when she's doin laundry..

And don't try and lay that snake off on Becca, she's got her own demo,,,,,,,,errr,,,,,,,,,,snakes she's dealing with.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Sista
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!   Iz excited
> ...


 
Hey Sis.. So things went well?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I see my shuggums lurking..............


 
Hey Ms. Purtyeyes...


----------



## OutFishHim (May 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I told you not to wear so much lipstick, I just hope she doesn't notice when she's doin laundry..
> 
> And don't try and lay that snake off on Becca, she's got her own demo,,,,,,,,errr,,,,,,,,,,snakes she's dealing with.



I wore a light color!

Besides, it's the perfume in strange places that you have to worry about...


----------



## SnowHunter (May 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Sis.. So things went well?



Oh yeah  Me n Chief had a good ol time durin the interview, he's a hoot  


Ok, I got a favor to ask yall!!!

Aimee made the top 50  Yall go click LIKE to vote and tell all your friends   Thanks!!!
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/photo.php?pid=3998926&id=268788468779


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I wore a light color!
> 
> Besides, it's the perfume in strange places that you have to worry about...


 
Glad you remembered your new nickname that me and the Aussie gave you. Now use it for your avatar....


----------



## OutFishHim (May 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Glad you remembered your new nickname that me and the Aussie gave you. Now use it for your avatar....



Ain't happenin' Coach..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Ain't happenin' Coach..


 
You have a PM, Lassie.

Correction, you have two PM's now..


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Ok, so today , I ate lunch between a Mexican and an Australian at a Japanese restaurant...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





OutFishHim said:


> Oh yea!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> The rubberband was for riggin a sling shot to hurl food back at the chef. I can get 30 to 40 fps with that rig.
> 
> Speaking of sugar, my shirt smells funny....
> 
> Glad to see you got that snake out of your head finally..





OutFishHim said:


> That is not the Mexican....
> 
> We did not get a picture of the Mexican..
> 
> ...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I told you not to wear so much lipstick, I just hope she doesn't notice when she's doin laundry..
> 
> And don't try and lay that snake off on Becca, she's got her own demo,,,,,,,,errr,,,,,,,,,,snakes she's dealing with.





OutFishHim said:


> I wore a light color!
> 
> Besides, it's the perfume in strange places that you have to worry about...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Glad you remembered your new nickname that me and the Aussie gave you. Now use it for your avatar....





OutFishHim said:


> Ain't happenin' Coach..





Miguel Cervantes said:


> You have a PM, Lassie.
> 
> Correction, you have two PM's now..



I don't know if any of this is printable...


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 11, 2010)

Evening folks!

3


----------



## SnowHunter (May 11, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Evening folks!
> 
> 3



Evenin Chuckypoo


----------



## boneboy96 (May 11, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> you tryin to be like me slip



Geez Josh, all you had was a thumb up the bird.   Slip here's got his whole fist in there!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 11, 2010)

Afternoon folks....


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't know if any of this is printable...





boneboy96 said:


> Geez Josh, all you had was a thumb up the bird.   Slip here's got his whole fist in there!



that neither.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't know if any of this is printable...



ah, give it a try Robert...we'll see what happens later!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 11, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Geez Josh, all you had was a thumb up the bird.   Slip here's got his whole fist in there!


 Hey Bob 


Redneck Maguiver said:


> Afternoon folks....



Afternoon Kim


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> ah, give it a try Robert...we'll see what happens later!




okay, let me get a glass of tea and get jiggy with it.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> that neither.



  We know you'll make it work somehow Wingman


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, let me get a glass of tea and get jiggy with it.


 
If you can dance around Nicks Rooster abuse surely you can deal with an Aussie, a Mexican and Lassie...


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 11, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Evenin Chuckypoo




Evening back at ya Ms. Teefusees!
How you and the younguns been?



boneboy96 said:


> Geez Josh, all you had was a thumb up the bird.   Slip here's got his whole fist in there!



Slip is a very apt pupil!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 11, 2010)

Hyaz Snowy..  Robert, Chuck....


----------



## SnowHunter (May 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you can dance around Nicks Rooster abuse surely you can deal with an Aussie, a Mexican and Lassie...






chuckb7718 said:


> Evening back at ya Ms. Teefusees!
> How you and the younguns been?
> 
> 
> ...



We been good  Just countin down days till D.O.G. then summer vacation for Ian  

Im tryin to see if I can get some oysters for DOG too


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 11, 2010)

Ok, for the motorcyclist here, I just found this...  

I Love it.....


----------



## turtlebug (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Im tryin to see if I can get some oysters for DOG too


 
One revelation discovered at lunch today was that the Aussie loves having his food tossed at his face. Should be interesting to see how that works with Oysters..


----------



## slip (May 11, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Geez Josh, all you had was a thumb up the bird.   Slip here's got his whole fist in there!





rhbama3 said:


> that neither.





chuckb7718 said:


> Slip is a very apt pupil!


oh lawd...


Redneck Maguiver said:


> Ok, for the motorcyclist here, I just found this...
> 
> I Love it.....



 thats great.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> One revelation discovered at lunch today was that the Aussie loves having his food tossed at his face. Should be interesting to see how that works with Oysters..



That would be food abuse! We'll just confiscate all his sugary stuff


----------



## SnowHunter (May 11, 2010)

turtlebug said:


>



Hey BugsyMamaSista


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 11, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> We been good  Just countin down days till D.O.G. then summer vacation for Ian
> 
> Im tryin to see if I can get some oysters for DOG too



Good deal!
Man, I could eat three dozen right now, but nooooo...it's chicken fer supper!

Evening RM, MG, Bama, Slip, Ms. Bugs!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 11, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Good deal!
> Man, I could eat three dozen right now, but nooooo...it's chicken fer supper!
> 
> Evening RM, MG, Bama, Slip, Ms. Bugs!



Me too, but we're havin sketti


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2010)

woooooo.....what a nap!!!

Can't wait to see this DD bama


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2010)

Oh....Howdy y'all


----------



## SnowHunter (May 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> woooooo.....what a nap!!!
> 
> Can't wait to see this DD bama



 aint that the truth 

Hey JEff


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2010)

THE DAILY DRIVELER

wake up calls, Zanders 6th birthday today, OFH still outta coffee creamer, 24 cupcakes for Z-mans class, 5 minute trip to store for OFH(couldn't do it), Jeffr plant meeting powerpoint presentation plans, OFH back in the shower, Keebs whispering(Jeffc whispering back), Snowy interview today, old BBQBOSS, Jeffc dr. appt. two-fer, Keebs messy yard, Stewart County bound, Snowbabe good interview, Jeffc lasagna and puppies, Slip still turkeyless(still eating boiled eggs), chainsaw tawk, helicopter rides, bombs, trailcams retrieved, Bubbette headed home, JM blames Quack, Jeffc road rage, Keebs bad memory, chicken fanger(Slip style), OFH giggle bird calls, Japanese restaurant infested by OFH/mexican/Aussie(food fight ensues), chicken poodles, sugar, Snowbabe arrives, rubber banded chopsticks, snakes in head, Lassie and Coach( i remember a movie...), Chuckb beer count, RM driveby(Blue Ridge Parkway sign), TBug babe catseyes, oysters for DOG( hate i'll miss them), Snowbabe sketti supper


----------



## SnowHunter (May 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> THE DAILY DRIVELER
> 
> wake up calls, Zanders 6th birthday today, OFH still outta coffee creamer, 24 cupcakes for Z-mans class, 5 minute trip to store for OFH(couldn't do it), Jeffr plant meeting powerpoint presentation plans, OFH back in the shower, Keebs whispering(Jeffc whispering back), Snowy interview today, old BBQBOSS, Jeffc dr. appt. two-fer, Keebs messy yard, Stewart County bound, Snowbabe good interview, Jeffc lasagna and puppies, Slip still turkeyless(still eating boiled eggs), chainsaw tawk, helicopter rides, bombs, trailcams retrieved, Bubbette headed home, JM blames Quack, Jeffc road rage, Keebs bad memory, chicken fanger(Slip style), OFH giggle bird calls, Japanese restaurant infested by OFH/mexican/Aussie(food fight ensues), chicken poodles, sugar, Snowbabe arrives, rubber banded chopsticks, snakes in head, Lassie and Coach( i remember a movie...), Chuckb beer count, RM driveby(Blue Ridge Parkway sign), TBug babe catseyes, oysters for DOG( hate i'll miss them), Snowbabe sketti supper




see, ya managed to dodge a bullet


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> see, ya managed to dodge a bullet



duck and weave, baby!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> aint that the truth
> 
> Hey JEff



Hey Snow...congrats on the good vibe interview!!!



rhbama3 said:


> THE DAILY DRIVELER
> 
> wake up calls, Zanders 6th birthday today, OFH still outta coffee creamer, 24 cupcakes for Z-mans class, 5 minute trip to store for OFH(couldn't do it), Jeffr plant meeting powerpoint presentation plans, OFH back in the shower, Keebs whispering(Jeffc whispering back), Snowy interview today, old BBQBOSS, Jeffc dr. appt. two-fer, Keebs messy yard, Stewart County bound, Snowbabe good interview,*JeffR* lasagna and puppies, Slip still turkeyless(still eating boiled eggs), chainsaw tawk, helicopter rides, bombs, trailcams retrieved, Bubbette headed home, JM blames Quack, Jeffc road rage, Keebs bad memory, chicken fanger(Slip style), OFH giggle bird calls, Japanese restaurant infested by OFH/mexican/Aussie(food fight ensues), chicken poodles, sugar, Snowbabe arrives, rubber banded chopsticks, snakes in head, Lassie and Coach( i remember a movie...), Chuckb beer count, RM driveby(Blue Ridge Parkway sign), TBug babe catseyes, oysters for DOG( hate i'll miss them), Snowbabe sketti supper



Fixed it for ya!!!  AND   



SnowHunter said:


> see, ya managed to dodge a bullet



Yes he did!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> THE DAILY DRIVELER
> 
> wake up calls, Zanders 6th birthday today, OFH still outta coffee creamer, 24 cupcakes for Z-mans class, 5 minute trip to store for OFH(couldn't do it), Jeffr plant meeting powerpoint presentation plans, OFH back in the shower, Keebs whispering(Jeffc whispering back), Snowy interview today, old BBQBOSS, Jeffc dr. appt. two-fer, Keebs messy yard, Stewart County bound, Snowbabe good interview, Jeffc lasagna and puppies, Slip still turkeyless(still eating boiled eggs), chainsaw tawk, helicopter rides, bombs, trailcams retrieved, Bubbette headed home, JM blames Quack, Jeffc road rage, Keebs bad memory, chicken fanger(Slip style), OFH giggle bird calls, Japanese restaurant infested by OFH/mexican/Aussie(food fight ensues), chicken poodles, sugar, Snowbabe arrives, rubber banded chopsticks, snakes in head, Lassie and Coach( i remember a movie...), Chuckb beer count, RM driveby(Blue Ridge Parkway sign), TBug babe catseyes, oysters for DOG( hate i'll miss them), Snowbabe sketti supper



Dadgummit, bout time I get caught up Pookie comes out with da Driveler.

Most excellent Robert!!


----------



## dougefresh (May 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> THE DAILY DRIVELER
> 
> wake up calls, Zanders 6th birthday today, OFH still outta coffee creamer, 24 cupcakes for Z-mans class, 5 minute trip to store for OFH(couldn't do it), Jeffr plant meeting powerpoint presentation plans, OFH back in the shower, Keebs whispering(Jeffc whispering back), Snowy interview today, old BBQBOSS, Jeffc dr. appt. two-fer, Keebs messy yard, Stewart County bound, Snowbabe good interview, Jeffc lasagna and puppies, Slip still turkeyless(still eating boiled eggs), chainsaw tawk, helicopter rides, bombs, trailcams retrieved, Bubbette headed home, JM blames Quack, Jeffc road rage, Keebs bad memory, chicken fanger(Slip style), OFH giggle bird calls, Japanese restaurant infested by OFH/mexican/Aussie(food fight ensues), chicken poodles, sugar, Snowbabe arrives, rubber banded chopsticks, snakes in head, Lassie and Coach( i remember a movie...), Chuckb beer count, RM driveby(Blue Ridge Parkway sign), TBug babe catseyes, oysters for DOG( hate i'll miss them), Snowbabe sketti supper







Mornin Folks


----------



## SnowHunter (May 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> duck and weave, baby!


 oh yeah 


Jeff C. said:


> Hey Snow...congrats on the good vibe interview!!!



Thanks Jeff


----------



## SnowHunter (May 11, 2010)

Mornin Doug 


Hey Mill


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dadgummit, bout time I get caught up Pookie comes out with da Driveler.
> 
> Most excellent Robert!!



Don't worry...you were blamed today anyway


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks



Mornin'douge!!! Lemme know what I need to send ya!!!


----------



## dougefresh (May 11, 2010)

What up Snowy, Misty, Bama, and Jeff. 



Hope everyone had a good day. I almost got a hole 5hr sleep today after working 16 last night. I've got to get back on days.


----------



## turtlebug (May 11, 2010)

Dear Lord in Heaven above. 

The horrid monthly hormonal fluxuations of a 12 year old girl are enough to drive me to go roam free with the piggies.   

I think it's time for a trip to the Doctor for her and a psychiatrist for me.    


Oh, evening everyone.    

Snowy 

Wobbert-Woo


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Snow...congrats on the good vibe interview!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry , Bro. All you white Jeff's look alike.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Dear Lord in Heaven above.
> 
> The horrid monthly hormonal fluxuations of a 12 year old girl are enough to drive me to go roam free with the piggies.
> 
> ...



Bugsy!!!
Did you check your e-mail?


----------



## SnowHunter (May 11, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up Snowy, Misty, Bama, and Jeff.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone had a good day. I almost got a hole 5hr sleep today after working 16 last night. I've got to get back on days.


yuk! hope ya have an easy night tonight Doug! 



turtlebug said:


> Dear Lord in Heaven above.
> 
> The horrid monthly hormonal fluxuations of a 12 year old girl are enough to drive me to go roam free with the piggies.
> 
> ...



I got another 8 or 9 yrs till that, thankfully


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up Snowy, Misty, Bama, and Jeff.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone had a good day. I almost got a hole 5hr sleep today after working 16 last night. I've got to get back on days.



Not bad, not bad....hang in there!!!



turtlebug said:


> Dear Lord in Heaven above.
> 
> The horrid monthly hormonal fluxuations of a 12 year old girl are enough to drive me to go roam free with the piggies.
> 
> ...



Evening Tbug....Lawd, I vaguely remember those days (wife kept me informed), but now it's the 19 yr old College student. In your neck of the woods, I might add.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 11, 2010)

most excellent DD Bama!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry , Bro. All you white Jeff's look alike.


----------



## turtlebug (May 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Bugsy!!!
> Did you check your e-mail?



I did. When I saw it there, I took my computer to my bedroom so I could have a moment alone to gaze at the piggy porn.    

Lots of broadhead targets!  





Jeff C. said:


> Evening Tbug....Lawd, I vaguely remember those days (wife kept me informed), but now it's the 19 yr old College student. In your neck of the woods, I might add.




Well holler at me if you come visit.  Other than that, I can't help with anymore hormonal flux problems. I think we're at Defcon 2 right now.   




SnowHunter said:


> I got another 8 or 9 yrs till that, thankfully



Uh-huh. And I'm gonna remind you of this in 7 years.


----------



## dougefresh (May 11, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> yuk! hope ya have an easy night tonight Doug!


Have plans on runnin the loader here soon.



Jeff C. said:


> Not bad, not bad....hang in there!!!


I would have never thought it was going to be this hard to find a skilled electrician that would take a gravy job like this one. Everyone I've talked to is happy where they are or don't want to work shift.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Doug
> 
> 
> Hey Mill



Hiya Nicole!!  Glad to hear your interview went well, keep us informed on Ian's results too!!




Jeff C. said:


> Don't worry...you were blamed today anyway



Evening Jeffrene, been gettin blamed for junk I didn't do my whole life...




dougefresh said:


> What up Snowy, Misty, Bama, and Jeff.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone had a good day. I almost got a hole 5hr sleep today after working 16 last night. I've got to get back on days.



Hey Doug, mebbe you can ride the loader for an extra hour or two tonight??





turtlebug said:


> Dear Lord in Heaven above.
> 
> The horrid monthly hormonal fluxuations of a 12 year old girl are enough to drive me to go roam free with the piggies.
> 
> ...





Hello Bugsy, glad things are going well at home for ya...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I did. When I saw it there, I took my computer to my bedroom so I could have a moment alone to gaze at the piggy porn.
> 
> Lots of broadhead targets!
> 
> ...



Just wait'll we get the roads cleared enough to get back to the creek bottoms. 
I've got 16 and 18 year old daughters. It is not gonna get any better for you.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I did. When I saw it there, I took my computer to my bedroom so I could have a moment alone to gaze at the piggy porn.
> 
> Lots of broadhead targets!
> 
> ...



   Hormonal flux???? What's that


----------



## SnowHunter (May 11, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Have plans on runnin the loader here soon.
> 
> I would have never thought it was going to be this hard to find a skilled electrician that would take a gravy job like this one. Everyone I've talked to is happy where they are or don't want to work shift.






turtlebug said:


> Uh-huh. And I'm gonna remind you of this in 7 years.


  dangit! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Nicole!!  Glad to hear your interview went well, keep us informed on Ian's results too!!


Thanks Mill  and I will...callin Dr tomorrow to get results, since I aint heard anything


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hormonal flux???? What's that


 
Has something to do with Estrogen Capacitor imbalance...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Has something to do with Estrogen Capacitor imbalance...



I'll have to Google that


----------



## slip (May 11, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Thanks Mill  and I will...callin Dr tomorrow to get results, since I aint heard anything



it'll be another 6 to 8 weeks before they can tell you it'll be another 2 weeks.


----------



## turtlebug (May 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Just wait'll we get the roads cleared enough to get back to the creek bottoms.
> I've got 16 and 18 year old daughters. It is not gonna get any better for you.





Gonna make her take the Hunter's Safety Course here shortly. However, after tonight, I'm having serious reservations about letting "Santa" bring her a new .243 for Christmas.    


God it's good to be old and so over (most) of that junk.


----------



## turtlebug (May 11, 2010)

Alright, yall are too talkative tonight. 

Shower and bedtime. 

Yall have a good one.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 11, 2010)

slip said:


> it'll be another 6 to 8 weeks before they can tell you it'll be another 2 weeks.


usually up    Thankfully, this is all done in house, instead of outsourced to a hospital  so yay for that 


turtlebug said:


> Alright, yall are too talkative tonight.
> 
> Shower and bedtime.
> 
> Yall have a good one.


Night Bugsy!!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 11, 2010)

Man, step away for just a bit and you guys go nutz in here...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 11, 2010)

Ok, gonna slide outta here and go watch Deadliest Catch then Justified...  Ya'll have a good one


----------



## dougefresh (May 11, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Doug, mebbe you can ride the loader for an extra hour or two tonight??


Think it needs to be run right now.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Has something to do with Estrogen Capacitor imbalance...


Its not cool to play with capacitors.



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Man, step away for just a bit and you guys go nutz in here...


Yep and its only Tuesday I think.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2010)

FREAKS!!!! 

Who's steerin this boat, y'all dang near floated it over a waterfall...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 11, 2010)

Hey Everybody!!!

I finally got this quilt finished!!! *doing the happy dance*


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Everybody!!!
> 
> I finally got this quilt finished!!! *doing the happy dance*
> 
> ...


 

That is spectacular Karen. Very nice work...


----------



## SnowHunter (May 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> FREAKS!!!!
> 
> Who's steerin this boat, y'all dang near floated it over a waterfall...






SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Everybody!!!
> 
> I finally got this quilt finished!!! *doing the happy dance*
> 
> ...


WOW! Thats BEAUTIFUL!!! You did an AWESOME job Karen!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Everybody!!!
> 
> I finally got this quilt finished!!! *doing the happy dance*
> 
> ...




I am impressed. Very much so.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That is spectacular Karen. Very nice work...





SnowHunter said:


> WOW! Thats BEAUTIFUL!!! You did an AWESOME job Karen!!



Thanks!!! It only took me a month to make. The next one won't take near as long, then I'm taking a break for a couple of years.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Thanks!!! It only took me a month to make. The next one won't take near as long, then I'm taking a break for a couple of years.


 
Oh no your not..


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 11, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I am impressed. Very much so.



Thank you!!! 

Nice pic.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> FREAKS!!!!
> 
> Who's steerin this boat, y'all dang near floated it over a waterfall...


I have no idea??...........Just got here myself!!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Everybody!!!
> 
> I finally got this quilt finished!!! *doing the happy dance*
> 
> ...


Hey Karen!!.............Tag started one of those years ago and never finished it


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh no your not..



I'm just pickin. I haven't forgotten. Just waiting on you to give me the details.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 11, 2010)

Hey Mitch!!! 

 for Tag, even ifn she didn't get the quilt done


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2010)

Note to self: Ruby Red Grapefruit juice and Grizzly Longcut Wintergreen are not a good combination...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 11, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Karen!!.............Tag started one of those years ago and never finished it



Hey Mitch!!! I have started SO many types projects and never finished them. I started making these rag quilts about 2 years ago and I can honestly say it's the only project that I actually finish.


----------



## slip (May 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Everybody!!!
> 
> I finally got this quilt finished!!! *doing the happy dance*
> 
> ...



 daaaaaaaaaaaang

you did GREAT.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm just pickin. I haven't forgotten. Just waiting on you to give me the details.


 
It might be a little bit. Got my plate full right now...


----------



## SnowHunter (May 11, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Note to self: Ruby Red Grapefruit juice and Grizzly Longcut Wintergreen are not a good combination...



 

yup...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 11, 2010)

slip said:


> daaaaaaaaaaaang
> 
> you did GREAT.



Thank ya Slip!!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> It might be a little bit. Got my plate full right now...



I hear ya!!! On top of my already busy days, Carter has started scooting/crawling. He likes to go to the kitchen and slap the floor. BUT it's all good cause he has just started saying Ma Ma Ma Ma Ma...... I love it!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 11, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Mitch!!!
> 
> for Tag, even ifn she didn't get the quilt done


Hey Snowy!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Note to self: Ruby Red Grapefruit juice and Grizzly Longcut Wintergreen are not a good combination...


Don't think the ruby red would go well with the Chimay either!!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Mitch!!! I have started SO many types projects and never finished them. I started making these rag quilts about 2 years ago and I can honestly say it's the only project that I actually finish.


Tag started the quilt about 5 years ago, then got into sports photography, and never finished


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> . He likes to go to the kitchen and slap the floor.


 
I saw Doug do that the night of the fish fry. I think I know where Carter learned it...


----------



## SnowHunter (May 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Thank ya Slip!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya!!! On top of my already busy days, Carter has started scooting/crawling. He likes to go to the kitchen and slap the floor. BUT it's all good cause he has just started saying Ma Ma Ma Ma Ma...... I love it!!!


 

too cute!!!  Thems priceless moments 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I saw Doug do that the night of the fish fry. I think I know where Carter learned it...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 11, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Tag started the quilt about 5 years ago, then got into sports photography, and never finished



Photography... I bet she's a pro at it!!! I tried that, but I just didn't have the eye for it.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I saw Doug do that the night of the fish fry. I think I know where Carter learned it...


----------



## deerehauler (May 11, 2010)

Hey I made it!!! I know get here when you can but I am here now


----------



## dougefresh (May 11, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Hey I made it!!! I know get here when you can but I am here now



What up DJ


----------



## SnowHunter (May 11, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Hey I made it!!! I know get here when you can but I am here now



 Hey DJ  you can log out anytime ya like, but you can't never leave


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Photography... I bet she's a pro at it!!! I tried that, but I just didn't have the eye for it.


She got pretty good at it!!.......with sports photography it's more about being in the right place at the right time!!.....and having the right settings to capture that perfect action shot!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 11, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> too cute!!!  Thems priceless moments



They sure are!!! And before I know it, they will be gone.


----------



## dougefresh (May 11, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey DJ  you can log out anytime ya like, but you can't never leave



They told me that the last gang I was in, but the witness protection program fixed that.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 11, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Hey I made it!!! I know get here when you can but I am here now





SnowHunter said:


> Hey DJ  you can log out anytime ya like, but you can't never leave


Whasup DJ!!..........Yeah what she said X2!!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> They sure are!!! And before I know it, they will be gone.


Don't I know it  I can't believe Ian will be 7 this summer  Time sure flies 


dougefresh said:


> They told me that the last gang I was in, but the witness protection program fixed that.



  Think you just outed yerself...careful  You comin to DOG?


----------



## deerehauler (May 11, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up DJ



Hey ya douge all going smooth tonight so far!



SnowHunter said:


> Hey DJ  you can log out anytime ya like, but you can't never leave



Hey Snowy! Good song right there!


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Everybody!!!
> 
> I finally got this quilt finished!!! *doing the happy dance*
> 
> ...



 AWESOME LOOKING!!! 
Evening ya'll, quick drive through, just got done, showered, read through, greaat DD Robert, gonna grab some supper & crash!! GAWD, it's ONLY Tuesday!!
Oh, Nic, got a vote in for my Aimee, will pass the word around tomorrow!! 
Hi ya'll!
 ya'll!


----------



## deerehauler (May 11, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whasup DJ!!..........Yeah what she said X2!!



Hey ya Mitch how you tonight! Ya get rested up today!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 11, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Hey Snowy! Good song right there!


Heck yeah 


Keebs said:


> AWESOME LOOKING!!!
> Evening ya'll, quick drive through, just got done, showered, read through, greaat DD Robert, gonna grab some supper & crash!! GAWD, it's ONLY Tuesday!!
> Oh, Nic, got a vote in for my Aimee, will pass the word around tomorrow!!
> Hi ya'll!
> ya'll!



Thanks Sista!!!    sweet dreams!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 11, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> She got pretty good at it!!.......with sports photography it's more about being in the right place at the right time!!.....and having the right settings to capture that perfect action shot!!



Speaking of sports photography... I haven't even gotten a picture of Tanner playing ball!!!  He has one more game left, I'll try to get atleast one then.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> AWESOME LOOKING!!!
> Evening ya'll, quick drive through, just got done, showered, read through, greaat DD Robert, gonna grab some supper & crash!! GAWD, it's ONLY Tuesday!!
> Oh, Nic, got a vote in for my Aimee, will pass the word around tomorrow!!
> Hi ya'll!
> ya'll!


Hey Keebs!!.......Good night Keebs!!



deerehauler said:


> Hey ya Mitch how you tonight! Ya get rested up today!


Doing good!!........Not enough!!........Going to call it an early night!!

Good night folks!!


----------



## deerehauler (May 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> AWESOME LOOKING!!!
> Evening ya'll, quick drive through, just got done, showered, read through, greaat DD Robert, gonna grab some supper & crash!! GAWD, it's ONLY Tuesday!!
> Oh, Nic, got a vote in for my Aimee, will pass the word around tomorrow!!
> Hi ya'll!
> ya'll!



night Keebs


----------



## deerehauler (May 11, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Keebs!!.......Good night Keebs!!
> 
> Doing good!!........Not enough!!........Going to call it an early night!!
> 
> Good night folks!!



Alright well get you some shut eye and Ill talk with ya later


----------



## dougefresh (May 11, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Don't I know it  I can't believe Ian will be 7 this summer  Time sure flies
> 
> 
> Think you just outed yerself...careful  You comin to DOG?


I said that out loud didn't I.



deerehauler said:


> Hey ya douge all going smooth tonight so far!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here. Hope it stays that way. Ran the loader for 3hrs last night and gona try to do it again tonight.



Keebs said:


> AWESOME LOOKING!!!
> Evening ya'll, quick drive through, just got done, showered, read through, greaat DD Robert, gonna grab some supper & crash!! GAWD, it's ONLY Tuesday!!
> Oh, Nic, got a vote in for my Aimee, will pass the word around tomorrow!!
> Hi ya'll!
> ya'll!


Hi, bye.


Night Rutt


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 11, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Hey I made it!!! I know get here when you can but I am here now



Hey DJ!!! How ya doin?



SnowHunter said:


> Don't I know it  I can't believe Ian will be 7 this summer  Time sure flies



They grow up too fast!!! 



Keebs said:


> AWESOME LOOKING!!!
> Evening ya'll, quick drive through, just got done, showered, read through, greaat DD Robert, gonna grab some supper & crash!! GAWD, it's ONLY Tuesday!!
> Oh, Nic, got a vote in for my Aimee, will pass the word around tomorrow!!
> Hi ya'll!
> ya'll!



Hey! Thanks! Good Night!!!


----------



## deerehauler (May 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey DJ!!! How ya doin?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doing good SGG! You doing well yourself!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 11, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Keebs!!.......Good night Keebs!!
> 
> Doing good!!........Not enough!!........Going to call it an early night!!
> 
> Good night folks!!



Night Mitch


----------



## SnowHunter (May 11, 2010)

Hey Phillip, I see you lurkin


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 11, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Doing good SGG! You doing well yourself!



That's good!!! I'm doing pretty good myself.


----------



## dougefresh (May 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> That's good!!! I'm doing pretty good myself.



You must be shoping online again.

Well looks like I'm gona have to work more OT


----------



## deerehauler (May 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> That's good!!! I'm doing pretty good myself.




Good to hear!




dougefresh said:


> You must be shoping online again.
> 
> Well looks like I'm gona have to work more OT


----------



## SnowHunter (May 11, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> You must be shoping online again.
> 
> Well looks like I'm gona have to work more OT


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 11, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> You must be shoping online again.
> 
> Well looks like I'm gona have to work more OT



Nope, no shopping. I couldn't find any shorts that were long enough.


----------



## dougefresh (May 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Nope, no shopping. I couldn't find any shorts that were long enough.



Well buy you some of them DAISY DUKE ones


----------



## deerehauler (May 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Nope, no shopping. I couldn't find any shorts that were long enough.





dougefresh said:


> Well buy you some of them DAISY DUKE ones



who wears short shorts douges wife wears short shorts


----------



## SnowHunter (May 11, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> who wears short shorts douges wife wears short shorts



thanks DJ, I didn't know a person could rocket launch gum through there nose until now


----------



## deerehauler (May 11, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> thanks DJ, I didn't know a person could rocket launch gum through there nose until now



That would be pretty impressive to see! 

So if you get that new job what shift you getta work? Or maybe you dont got any info like that yet!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 11, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Well buy you some of them DAISY DUKE ones



No... I feel like a little girl when I put a pair of them on. 



deerehauler said:


> who wears short shorts douges wife wears short shorts



No I don't. _Gawd_



SnowHunter said:


> thanks DJ, I didn't know a person could rocket launch gum through there nose until now



 Are you okay?


----------



## dougefresh (May 11, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> who wears short shorts douges wife wears short shorts


With legs like hers capri's are short.

I said that out loud too didn't I.



SnowHunter said:


> thanks DJ, I didn't know a person could rocket launch gum through there nose until now


That might leave a mark.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 11, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> That would be pretty impressive to see!
> 
> So if you get that new job what shift you getta work? Or maybe you dont got any info like that yet!



any and all, from what Chief said. You got more work time based on how you perform  Aint no such thing as shift preference in security


----------



## deerehauler (May 11, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> With legs like hers capri's are short.
> 
> I said that out loud too didn't I.
> 
> That might leave a mark.



op2:


----------



## SnowHunter (May 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> No... I feel like a little girl when I put a pair of them on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think so  


dougefresh said:


> With legs like hers capri's are short.
> 
> I said that out loud too didn't I.
> 
> That might leave a mark.



yes, you said that out loud


----------



## deerehauler (May 11, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> any and all, from what Chief said. You got more work time based on how you perform  Aint no such thing as shift preference in security



Well I guess you will be working a bunch then!


----------



## dougefresh (May 11, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I think so
> 
> 
> yes, you said that out loud


Dangit Hope she's offline.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 11, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> With legs like hers capri's are short.
> 
> I said that out loud too didn't I.



You are in so much trouble when you get home.


----------



## dougefresh (May 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> You are in so much trouble when you get home.


Again


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 11, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Again


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Everybody!!!
> 
> I finally got this quilt finished!!! *doing the happy dance*
> 
> ...



Awesome Karen!!  Dawns' grandmother taught her how to quilt when she was just a girl, it's been awhile since shes made one.




RUTTNBUCK said:


> She got pretty good at it!!.......with sports photography it's more about being in the right place at the right time!!.....and having the right settings to capture that perfect action shot!!



Well she missed the "butt" shot heard around the world!!




dougefresh said:


> Well buy you some of them DAISY DUKE ones



Pics please!!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 11, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Well I guess you will be working a bunch then!


Oh yeah, for the $, I sure hope so 


dougefresh said:


> Dangit Hope she's offline.





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> You are in so much trouble when you get home.



  



HI QUACKERS!!!


----------



## deerehauler (May 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> You are in so much trouble when you get home.





dougefresh said:


> Again





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>


----------



## deerehauler (May 11, 2010)

oh lawd you need to check out the ticket for loud stero thread


----------



## deerehauler (May 11, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Awesome Karen!!  Dawns' grandmother taught her how to quilt when she was just a girl, it's been awhile since shes made one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What up Quack


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 11, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Awesome Karen!!  Dawns' grandmother taught her how to quilt when she was just a girl, it's been awhile since shes made one.



Thank you!!! I wish I would've taken the time to learn some things from my Grandparents when they were alive, but I don't think any of them quilted.


----------



## slip (May 11, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> oh lawd you need to check out the ticket for loud stero thread



oh mah gawd thats great.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 11, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> oh lawd you need to check out the ticket for loud stero thread



    wonder how long that'll last


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh yeah, for the $, I sure hope so
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well helloooooo there beautiful!!



deerehauler said:


> What up Quack




Seriously considering running da loader, this is my last night, be back Saturday night, but I have an alarm that's due to go off at 1:30am and last night it bout gave me a heart attack!!

Hope you're making it alright??



slip said:


> oh mah gawd thats great.



Hiya lil brother, how bout a linkage??


----------



## SnowHunter (May 11, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well helloooooo there beautiful!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You got a few   comin yer way Quacker  And I'll be sending some extra jars of special stuff down your way after DOG  


Its in the on topic forum


----------



## Brassman (May 11, 2010)

I have heard a rumor that the coozie lives. So where is this 
Bar & Grill where everybody knows each other?


----------



## slip (May 11, 2010)

man i can not _wait_ to fight off the chihuahua with wings in the morning.


----------



## slip (May 11, 2010)

Quack, sounds like you need to put a sound system in that jeep...


----------



## SnowHunter (May 12, 2010)

Brassman said:


> I have heard a rumor that the coozie lives. So where is this
> Bar & Grill where everybody knows each other?


Welcome to Drivel Nation, Brassman  

Order up, newbie always gets the check 


slip said:


> man i can not _wait_ to fight off the chihuahua with wings in the morning.



say wha?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 12, 2010)

Brassman said:


> I have heard a rumor that the coozie lives. So where is this
> Bar & Grill where everybody knows each other?



Hey Brassman!!!



slip said:


> man i can not _wait_ to fight off the chihuahua with wings in the morning.



What??? Who put the wings on the chihuahua?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> You got a few   comin yer way Quacker  And I'll be sending some extra jars of special stuff down your way after DOG
> 
> 
> Its in the on topic forum



Awwww Snowie, you don't have to do all that for lil ole me, but a GREAT big THANKS and a kiss and hug for ya!!




Brassman said:


> I have heard a rumor that the coozie lives. So where is this
> Bar & Grill where everybody knows each other?



Cooz is MIA??  And this is where all the cool kids hang out!!




slip said:


> Quack, sounds like you need to put a sound system in that jeep...




I already did, you can hear it a mile away, still doesn't impress Dawn, mebbe I should jack the Jeep up a few more inches??


----------



## slip (May 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> say wha?





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What??? Who put the wings on the chihuahua?








okay folks 4 something another comes too early.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 12, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Awwww Snowie, you don't have to do all that for lil ole me, but a GREAT big THANKS and a kiss and hug for ya!!



It won't go great with the diet your on, but, in moderation, I think you'll be ok   Hugs n smooches back atcha! Give Ms Dawn some for me too 









Alright, I gotta get to bed!!! Yall have a good evenin, and don't forget to get over n with boneboy a happy birthday


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 12, 2010)

slip said:


> okay folks 4 something another comes too early.



Good night!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> It won't go great with the diet your on, but, in moderation, I think you'll be ok   Hugs n smooches back atcha! Give Ms Dawn some for me too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Night!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2010)

Who's still up in heah???


----------



## slip (May 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Who's still up in heah???



meee, i need some sleep but im bounceing off the walls


----------



## deerehauler (May 12, 2010)

slip said:


> oh mah gawd thats great.





SnowHunter said:


> wonder how long that'll last


Yep I figured its only there cause no mod saw it yet. 


slip said:


> okay folks 4 something another comes too early.



night slip


----------



## dougefresh (May 12, 2010)

Brassman said:


> I have heard a rumor that the coozie lives. So where is this
> Bar & Grill where everybody knows each other?


Welcome to the ZOO CREW


slip said:


> okay folks 4 something another comes too early.


Night Dude. Good luck in the am.



SnowHunter said:


> It won't go great with the diet your on, but, in moderation, I think you'll be ok   Hugs n smooches back atcha! Give Ms Dawn some for me too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


night snowy.


----------



## deerehauler (May 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Who's still up in heah???



Morning Jeff


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Who's still up in heah???



I'm awake!!!



slip said:


> meee, i need some sleep but im bounceing off the walls



I just ate 4 rolls of smarties.



deerehauler said:


> Yep I figured its only there cause no mod saw it yet.
> 
> 
> night slip



I just read the stereo thread!!!  So, if I drive a truck that's big and has a loud stereo, what am I trying to make up for???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Who's still up in heah???



I'm is....




slip said:


> meee, i need some sleep but im bounceing off the walls



Fire up that tater Benji gave ya, then you can pig out and CRASH!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm awake!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





...Doug's...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2010)

slip said:


> meee, i need some sleep but im bounceing off the walls



Wut you doin up???



deerehauler said:


> Morning Jeff



Mornin' Dh



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm awake!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heyyyy SGG...I just hung up with douge


----------



## dougefresh (May 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Who's still up in heah???


Present and awake for now.




Hooked On Quack said:


> Fire up that tater Benji gave ya, then you can pig out and CRASH!!


I might make you smile alot too. Just tell your mom its an inside joke that was real funny.


----------



## deerehauler (May 12, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> It won't go great with the diet your on, but, in moderation, I think you'll be ok   Hugs n smooches back atcha! Give Ms Dawn some for me too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Night Snowy!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm awake!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sure hope it is not what that guy said in the other thread


----------



## dougefresh (May 12, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ...Doug's...



HA HA watch it there MISTY I drive a Ranger if that tells you anything.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm is....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Howdy Quackster!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2010)

I gotta go see this thread!!!


----------



## deerehauler (May 12, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> HA HA watch it there MISTY I drive a Ranger if that tells you anything.



I drive a smart car myself!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 12, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ...Doug's...



 



Jeff C. said:


> Heyyyy SGG...I just hung up with douge



I know, he wouldn't even talk to me.



deerehauler said:


> Sure hope it is not what that guy said in the other thread



I heard that!!! I know they've always said that about guys that drive big trucks and all. I was just curious if there's a thing like that about girls.  I don't drive a big truck, I drive a little ole SUV.


----------



## deerehauler (May 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I gotta go see this thread!!!



better hurry may not last long


----------



## dougefresh (May 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I gotta go see this thread!!!



Can't beleive its not been deleted yet. Bet it will not be long now. BB should be waking up soon


----------



## deerehauler (May 12, 2010)

yep it been around longer than I thought. although it is night time and mods are in slumber land


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> HA HA watch it there MISTY I drive a Ranger if that tells you anything.



You wanna buy my jacked up Jeep with the loud stereo??



Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Quackster!!!





Jeff C. said:


> I gotta go see this thread!!!



Hey there Jeff, too late, it went BOOM!!



deerehauler said:


> I drive a smart car myself!



How bout you, you wanna buy a BIG JEEP with a LOUD stereo??


----------



## deerehauler (May 12, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You wanna buy my jacked up Jeep with the loud stereo??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2010)

I made it in time to see it AND get away


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You wanna buy my jacked up Jeep with the loud stereo??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why you selling it....


----------



## deerehauler (May 12, 2010)

Its back and no deletions yet


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2010)

deerehauler said:


>




You have mail!!




Jeff C. said:


> I made it in time to see it AND get away





Jeff C. said:


> Why you selling it....



Uhm, I didn't realize having a jacked up Jeep with a loud stereo meant something other than you were a redneck?




deerehauler said:


> Its back and no deletions yet



Dang, I could of sworn it was gone??


----------



## dougefresh (May 12, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You wanna buy my jacked up Jeep with the loud stereo??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have been thinking about getting a Jeep.


----------



## deerehauler (May 12, 2010)

Okay now that all that is taken care of back to driveling


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You have mail!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just have an F-150(stock)....But the speakers are blown


----------



## dougefresh (May 12, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Okay now that all that is taken care of back to driveling


We might could blow this one up if all the loaders don't run at the same time.


Jeff C. said:


> I just have an F-150(stock)....But the speakers are blown


Want to jack it up and put a system in it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I have been thinking about getting a Jeep.



Seriously, I'm considering selling mine, but Nicodemus has first dibs on it.




deerehauler said:


> I got mail I got mail yaaaa I got mail



Well........?  




Jeff C. said:


> I just have an F-150(stock)....But the speakers are blown



Bragger!!


----------



## dougefresh (May 12, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Seriously, I'm considering selling mine, but Nicodemus has first dibs on it.


I yours that big Green one that there was pics of awhile back?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 12, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Seriously, I'm considering selling mine, but Nicodemus has first dibs on it.



Dang!


----------



## deerehauler (May 12, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Seriously, I'm considering selling mine, but Nicodemus has first dibs on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pm sent


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> We might could blow this one up if all the loaders don't run at the same time.
> Want to jack it up and put a system in it.


----------



## dougefresh (May 12, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Dang!



Aint it past your bedtime. And NO you aint getting a Jeep. I am.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2010)

Alrighty boyz...my lil afternoon NAP is playin' out....til next time


----------



## dougefresh (May 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Alrighty boyz...my lil afternoon NAP is playin' out....til next time



 Mine too. Have a good one.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2010)

G'night Sgg...sorry I didn't see you up there.


----------



## deerehauler (May 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Alrighty boyz...my lil afternoon NAP is playin' out....til next time



night jeff


----------



## boneboy96 (May 12, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Seriously, I'm considering selling mine, but Nicodemus has first dibs on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Evening all...Quack...selling the green monster huh?   Dare I ask how much?


----------



## dougefresh (May 12, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Evening all...Quack...selling the green monster huh?   Dare I ask how much?



Man its mornin.Well just a little past lunch time for us nightshifters. Happy Birthday dude. You gona help us kill this one? Not too many more and its lockdown time.


----------



## deerehauler (May 12, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Evening all...Quack...selling the green monster huh?   Dare I ask how much?



Happy birthday BB!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 12, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Man its mornin.Well just a little past lunch time for us nightshifters. Happy Birthday dude. You gona help us kill this one? Not too many more and its lockdown time.





deerehauler said:


> Happy birthday BB!



Thanks guys...   Yeah, we might as well finish it off before I go home.


----------



## dougefresh (May 12, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Thanks guys...   Yeah, we might as well finish it off before I go home.



Might be a little tuff here, finishing up a bowl of clam chowder then its loader time.


----------



## deerehauler (May 12, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Thanks guys...   Yeah, we might as well finish it off before I go home.



Woo hoo maybe I can start a new one its been along while since I gotta do that


----------



## deerehauler (May 12, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Might be a little tuff here, finishing up a bowl of clam chowder then its loader time.



mmm is it fresh clam chowder or the can stuff


----------



## dougefresh (May 12, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Woo hoo maybe I can start a new one its been along while since I gotta do that



Go right ahead, I think Quacks loader is running and I would post sufin stupid and no one would come in and play. I do want the first post.


----------



## dougefresh (May 12, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> mmm is it fresh clam chowder or the can stuff



Out the can. Haven't had any home made chowder in years.It still beats go to the quickymart to look for sumfin.


----------



## deerehauler (May 12, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Out the can. Haven't had any home made chowder in years.It still beats go to the quickymart to look for sumfin.



I love me some homemade chowder in a bread bowl


----------



## boneboy96 (May 12, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> I love me some homemade chowder in a bread bowl



That or a spinach dip in a bread bowl!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 12, 2010)

Ummmm...Mill?    Never gonna get to 1,000 posts if you keep deleting yours!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Ummmm...Mill?    Never gonna get to 1,000 posts if you keep deleting yours!



My bad !!


----------



## dougefresh (May 12, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My bad !!



Should we tell him he needs to delete his post over there


----------



## boneboy96 (May 12, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My bad !!



     1 step forward...2 steps back!


----------



## deerehauler (May 12, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Should we tell him he needs to delete his post over there



Hmmmmm


----------



## deerehauler (May 12, 2010)

I was in the mood for a little fried rise and sweet and sour chicken but place was closed before I could make it there


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Should we tell him he needs to delete his post over there





deerehauler said:


> Hmmmmm





Oh Laaaaawd, BB has done lost it!!


----------



## deerehauler (May 12, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh Laaaaawd, BB has done lost it!!



maybe that post was not as bad as we thought it was Thought for sure it would be deleted


----------



## dougefresh (May 12, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> I was in the mood for a little fried rise and sweet and sour chicken but place was closed before I could make it there


Sure sounds better than that can of chowder.Gona hafta go there a little erlier next time


Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh Laaaaawd, BB has done lost it!!


He done went back there too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> I was in the mood for a little fried rise and sweet and sour chicken but place was closed before I could make it there



Daaaaaang ya'll making me hawngry!!



If BB would stay outta of the thread we could shut this one down!!


----------



## deerehauler (May 12, 2010)

I see some of it was but some was missed I guess


----------



## deerehauler (May 12, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Sure sounds better than that can of chowder.Gona hafta go there a little erlier next time
> 
> He done went back there too.



yep sure am!


----------



## dougefresh (May 12, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> maybe that post was not as bad as we thought it was Thought for sure it would be deleted



Well lets see if I call you one of those if it doesn't get deleted.


Maybe later, on my way out the door.


----------



## deerehauler (May 12, 2010)

He is over there going what the heck are they talkin bout I dont see it oh now I see it


----------



## dougefresh (May 12, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> He is over there going what the heck are they talkin bout I dont see it oh now I see it



Looks like he found it.


----------



## deerehauler (May 12, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Looks like he found it.



Yep was about to say the same thing


----------



## deerehauler (May 12, 2010)

got new one starthttp://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=4925100#post4925100


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2010)

I vote let's go ahead and lock this baby down!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2010)

rat


----------



## deerehauler (May 12, 2010)

I secound


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2010)

now


----------



## boneboy96 (May 12, 2010)

closed for maintenance


----------

